# Aufbauthread Schnäppchenjäger Crafty



## Phi-Me (27. Juli 2017)

Moin zusammen!

Vor ein paar Monaten kam ein Arbeitskollege zu mir und fragte, ob ich ihm bei einem Mountainbike helfen kann. Als bekennender Schnäppchenjäger hat es bei mir nicht lange gedauert und es stand fest, dass wir mehr können als ein Rad von der Stange...

Da der junge Mann auch noch ähnliche Abmessungen hat wie ich, (allerdings 20 Kilo leichter) war es auch nicht schwer das richtige Rad zu finden. Stichwort langer Reach, kurzes Sattelrohr.

Schnell ist die Wahl auf den Crafty Rahmen bei Probike gefallen.

https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/m...rafty-rr-27-5-gruen-schwarz-2-aa6/134719.html

Dieses Grün ist einfach der Hammer. Da ich den Hinterbau aus meinem Dune kenne, gab es da auch kein langes überlegen.

Budget: 2000 €

Kriegt man da etwas ordentliches hin?

Ich glaube schon. Dieses Wochenende wird aufgebaut. 

Ich hoffe ihr habt viel Spaß beim lesen.


----------



## un..inc (27. Juli 2017)

Bin gespannt wie ein Schlüpfergummi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (28. Juli 2017)

Da lese ich doch mal mit.
2000€ Budget, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das langt wenn schon ~900€ für den Rahmen drauf gehen. Oder wird es eine Restekiste?


----------



## un..inc (28. Juli 2017)

Ist hier eine Boost-Kurbel eigentlich Pflicht?
Ich befasse mich ja auch mit dem Rahmen und bin gerade dabei mir einen Plan zu erstellen was vom "alten" Rad übernommen werden kann...


----------



## MrBrightside (28. Juli 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Ist hier eine Boost-Kurbel eigentlich Pflicht?
> Ich befasse mich ja auch mit dem Rahmen und bin gerade dabei mir einen Plan zu erstellen was vom "alten" Rad übernommen werden kann...


Wenn du ne Zweifach-Kurbel hast müsste das große Kettenblatt auch die Boost-Kettenlinie haben.


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

So ist es. Denke aber, dass bei dem breiten Hinterbau ne boost Kurbel schon nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## un..inc (28. Juli 2017)

Aber, aber, aber meine schöne X0-Kurbel...


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Da brauchste doch nur nen boost spider. 

Ist doch kein Problem!


----------



## un..inc (28. Juli 2017)

Stimmt... Möglich...
PS: WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN!!!


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

So, fangen wir an mit den Laufrädern:

Gestern habe ich schon das Vorderrad gebaut um mal zu gucken, ob die Standard Fox Gabeln wirklich so viel Reifenfreiheit haben.

Ergebnis: Ich glaube 2.8 würde noch passen.

Egal. Vorderrad ist schon fertig. Deshalb gibts nur das Hinterrad:

Als Anleitung nehme ich immer folgende Seite:

http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm

Bei den Nippeln nehme ich immer folgende, da ich da gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und es meiner Meinung nach nichts entspannteres gibt, als von hinten mit ordentlichem Werkzeug zu schrauben: (24 Gramm)

https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=154_317&products_id=3242

Günstig sind sie auch noch relativ und das Werkzeug findet ihr hier:

(wollte euch jetzt einen CNC Link posten, allerdings haben die das Werkzeug wohl nicht mehr...)

Als Speichen habe ich mich für Sapim Race Speichen bei Nubuk Bikes entschieden: (380 Gramm)

https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-pa...m-race-speiche-schwarz-2-0-1-8-2-0mm/a-32063/

Sind eben die günstigsten SCHWARZEN Speichen mit 1,8mm verjüngung, die ich gefunden habe.


Naben sind folgende:

Vorne Novatec X-Light (35 Euro, 154 gr) https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_106_755_210&products_id=11395

Hinten direkt aus Taiwan: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Powe...lgo_pvid=ef751df3-e3ad-4fd5-a4b2-3a6b4a743e76

Kann den Anbieter sehr empfehlen. Verschickt super schnell und ist immer erreichbar. War im Angebot: 68,46. Heute etwas mehr...
Gewicht: 335 Gramm

Und das beste Schnäppchen sind meiner Meinung nach die Felgen:

Sixpack SAM Felgen für 24 € (inzwischen sogar 19€. Da muss man zuschlagen)

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=80334;menu=1000,2,302,303;page=42

Fahre die Felgen selbst schon und bin begeistert.(441 und 447 Gramm)


Ich glaube ich muss noch mal bestellen....


----------



## un..inc (28. Juli 2017)

Welche Speichenlänge hast du genommen?
Mit den angegebenen Komponenten kriegt man schon nen RICHTIG günstigen LRS zusammen...
Respekt!
Ich werde immer hibbeliger es dir gleich zu tun, schrecke aber noch vor dem Laufradbau zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Ach, Laufradbau ist meiner Meinung nach keine sooo große Kunst. Man sollte nur methodisch vorgehen. Mit der angegebenen Anleitung kommt man schon sehr weit.

Anbei der Zwischenstand seit dem letzten Beitrag:

Alle Speichen drin und nur zwei, drei Umdrehungen angezogen. Vorher alle Speichen kurz am Gewinde in Leinöl eintauchen. 

Als nächstes ziehe ich alle Speichen so weit an, dass man am Nippel das Gweinde nicht sieht. (falls möglich)

Dann hast du nen guten Ausgangspunkt für den nächsten Schritt.

Speichenlänge war übrigens 16 x 272 und 48x 274 mm


----------



## hardtails (28. Juli 2017)

die felge musste ich mir jetzt auch bestellen
perfekt für meinen zweck, dank für den hinweis


----------



## Phippsy (28. Juli 2017)

Die Felge braucht für TL Autoventile, deswegen hab ich sie nicht hier rumfliegen


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

So, nächster Schritt:

Laufrad ist soweit vorgespannt und läuft relativ gleichmäßig. -so weit, so gut...

Jetzt baue ich das Rad in den Rahmen ein, um zu schauen, wie die Abstände sind. Gemessen wird dann mit dem Messschieber.

Um dann den Rundlauf und Höhenschläge zu korrigieren, kommt an jede Seite ein abgeschnittener Kabelbinder.

Wichtig ist die Speichenspannung. Am besten sieht man ob sie gleichmäßig ist, wenn man sich die Überkreuzungen ansieht und guckt, dass beide Speichen sich gegenseitig verbiegen. Wenn eine gerade ist und eine drum herum geht, dann stimmt etwas nicht.

(wo wir beim Thema Methodik sind: Normalerweise mach ich das MTB fertig und lege es auf den Kopf. Dann lässt sich sehr entspannt arbeiten. Weils so zu einfach wäre, machen wir es heute umgekehrt...) =)


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

So, Laufräder fertig!


Was kommt als nächstes?

Steuersatz!


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Nie war ein Steuersatz so fix drin.

Ein Traum einer Passung...

Ab in die Garage, den guten LIDL Montageständer holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (28. Juli 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Die Felge braucht für TL Autoventile, deswegen hab ich sie nicht hier rumfliegen



Kannst du das genauer erläutern? 
Wieso gehen keine Sclaverland?


----------



## culoduro (28. Juli 2017)

Cooler thread! Hast Du Rahmen Mal auf der Waage gehabt? Und welche Größe ist das?


----------



## Phippsy (28. Juli 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Kannst du das genauer erläutern?
> Wieso gehen keine Sclaverland?


Loch zu groß


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Hi zusammen. 

War ja klar, dass es nicht perfekt weiter geht. Der Rohrschneider hat schlapp gemacht...

Trotzdem hat er sich noch bis zum Schluss durchgekämpft und es geschafft das Rohr zu teilen...


Nun ist auch die Gabel dran!

Apropos Gabel: Bei RCZ gab es diese vor ein paar Wochen im Angebot. 179 Euro plus 24 für das CTD Umrüstkit von Fernbedienung auf Gabelschalter.

Ist ne 32 CTD evolution 150 mm

Als Vorbau habe ich mich für den PRO LT in 60mm entschieden. mit 136 Gramm und 22,90 bei Nubuk Bikes ein guter Deal, wie ich finde.

https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-pa...-60-mm-6-schwarz-31-8-1-1-8-al-6061/a-224597/

Den Rahmen hatte ich auf der Waage. Es ist ein Rahmen größe M. Gewicht mit Achse, Dämpfer, und Steuersatz 3626 Gramm.

Und wie es immer so ist... 
...gerade in Fahrt, will die Herzensdame Essen. -Also erst mal alles wegräumen und sauber machen=)


----------



## un..inc (28. Juli 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Apropos Gabel: Bei RCZ gab es diese vor ein paar Wochen im Angebot. 179 Euro plus 24 für das CTD Umrüstkit von Fernbedienung auf Gabelschalter.



Und da schreibst du, dass die außerhalb des Budgets gelegen hat?!? 
Ist doch ein mega Schnapp...


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Jaaaa, wir sind im schnäppchenjäger Aufbau 

Trotzdem hatte ich eher etwas billigeres im Sinn. 

Der gute Kollege fängt mit dem biken an. Das erste Jahr merkt er den Unterschied zwischen der Fox und ner Suntour glaube ich weniger. Aber egal. Sie war so günstig, dass ich zuschlagen musste...


----------



## un..inc (28. Juli 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Jaaaa, wir sind im schnäppchenjäger Aufbau
> 
> Trotzdem hatte ich eher etwas billigeres im Sinn.
> 
> Der gute Kollege fängt mit dem biken an. Das erste Jahr merkt er den Unterschied zwischen der Fox und ner Suntour glaube ich weniger. Aber egal. Sie war so günstig, dass ich zuschlagen musste...



Hey, nix gegen suntour  
Bin mit  meiner Durolux sehr zufrieden. 
Welche hatte dir  denn vorgeschwebt?


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Raidon lo-r

Also. Auch wenn sie mir den letzten Nerv gekostet hat, ist die pro koryak Sattelstütze nun montiert.

Leider kann man nicht bei allem einen Schnapper machen, drum wurde sie zum Normalpreis gekauft. 160euro.

Wieso? Meiner Meinung nach reichen 120mm vollkommen aus. Und das wichtigste: Es ist meiner Meinung nach die einzig wirkliche Sorglosstütze mit dem zusätzlichen Vorteil, dass wenn doch etwas kaputt ist, alle Teile sofort lieferbar sind und jeder Depp diese ausgetauscht bekommt.

Fahre sie auch. Bin happy damit. Foto folgt.


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

So Jungs. Bin im wahrsten Sinne durch.

Einzig Zuganbringung und Bremsenleitungen kürzen fehlt noch. Das werde ich aber beides morgen machen und mir noch eine passende Adapterlösung für die Bremsen überlegen.

Morgen auch noch mal neue Infos zu den restlichen Teilen.

Nur so viel: Ich mags!


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Die Felge braucht für TL Autoventile, deswegen hab ich sie nicht hier rumfliegen


Wo ist denn da das Problem? Packste noch ne Dichtung drunter und gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (28. Juli 2017)

bilder


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Nachdem die Zugführung zumindest nicht mehr rumbaumelt, kann man es ja mal kurz zeigen...

AABER nur kurz gucken=)


----------



## un..inc (28. Juli 2017)

Die Gabel verliert sich bissl in dem großen Rahmen.
Aber  ich bin neidisch auf den Lenker! 
War damals zu dämlich, um richtig zu bestellen und er ging zurück...


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Die Farbe kommt auf den Bildern ganz gut rüber, aber die Perspektive ist irgendwie Müll...

Morgen mach ichs mal in Ruhe fertig und dann gibts ordentliche Bilder=)

Das mit dem Lenker war echt ein Ding. Habe direkt mehrere bestellt, nachdem der erste da war und hatte den Einen noch über.

Jetzt ist der auch weg...


----------



## DerHackbart (28. Juli 2017)

Den Hebel für die Sattelstütze solltest du aber noch nach unten drehen. So wie auf dem Bildern zu sehen stell ich mir das frickelig zu bedienen vor...

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Guter Hinweis, danke! 

Allerdings mag ich den Heben eh nicht und überlege, ob ich den zweiten SLX shifter, welchen ich hier habe zu missbrauchen...


----------



## Phi-Me (29. Juli 2017)

So, dann noch mal zu allem, was ich gestern ausgelassen habe: 

Als nächstes ist die Schaltung dran gekommen. 

Da habe ich ( weil es so günstig war) Bei RCZ direkt das 2x11 Set SLX  bestellt.

Leider gab es keine Chance einen Umwerfer zu montieren. (Dachte an Front Pull E-type)

Also wurde gerechnet und umdisponiert. 

Im Hinterkopf war noch di neue Sunrace MX 80 mit 11-50Z bei gerade einmal 80 €. Klar ist sie mit 510 Gramm nicht die Leichteste, Gewicht sparen wir aber gegenüber der 2 Fach Version trotzdem 500 Gramm.

Diese wurde bei Bike discount bestellt. Kein wirklicher Schnapper, aber gerade seitdem ich sie mal in der Hand hatte, muss ich sagen, dass der Preis vollkommen in Ordnung geht. Man kriegt wirklich viel geboten fürs Geld.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sunrace-mx80-11-fach-kassette-11-50-624741

Weil ich jetzt auch eine andere Kurbel brauchte, ging die SLX 2 fach kurbel auch zurück zu NUBUK. 

Genau passend bot RCZ die XT Kurbel mit 32er Blatt als Boost Version für 96 € an. Das war zu schön und fügte sich perfekt.

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shiman...-boost-148mm-w-o-bb-black-kfcm8000bexa2n.html

(Wird es bestimmt noch mal geben.)

Kassette des SLX Sets übernehme ich und kaufe die einfach ab. So hat dann doch alles funktioniert.


Kommen wir zum leidigen Thema Bremsen:

Auch da habe ich auf SLX gesetzt. 

Bestellt habe ich eine BR 666 für hinten bei RCZ. Diese hat lachhafte 38 € gekostet. (Ausverkauft) 

Bei Bike components gab es das passende Gegenmodell, die BL 675 für vorne. 

Als ich dann zwei Tage später bestellen wollte, war alles weg. 

Kein Problem. Kurz später gab es auch die BL 675 bei Canyon.

Wurde geliefert, war am Ausgleichsbehälter zerkratzt. Ging zurück. 

Was mir da allerdings aufgefallen ist: Es wurde quasi nichts geändert, aber der Schriftzug war anders zwischen beiden Modellen...

...Das wollte ich so nicht abgeben. Sah irgendwie blöde aus und man guckt ja die ganze Zeit drauf.

Als ich das Ümrüstkit für die Fox CTD bestellt habe, fiel mir auf, dass die neue M-6000 Deore Bremse echt erschwinglich und schick ist. 

Der hässliche Klemmring ist nur noch ein drittel so dick, die Bremse ist schwarz und im Endeffekt gibt es keinen weiteren Nennenswerten Unterschied zur SLX 675. 

Set kostete Bei bike24 110 € 

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?menu=1000,2,15,117;search=br-m6000;content=8;product=221609
(der Versand für das Umrüstset war dadurch auch umsonst, also noch mal 5 € gespart.)

Einziges Problem: Ich habe nun eine SLX Bremse hier liegen, die ich nicht brauche...

So, aber jetzt mal Bilder. Zwar mit den ranzigen Pedalen und dem Sattel meiner Stadtschlampe, aber immerhin.

 


Kann man das so abgeben?


----------



## MrBrightside (29. Juli 2017)

Ja 
Toll gemacht! Ist richtig gut geworden!

Deine Beschreibung mitsamt den Fehlkäufen find ich auch gut. So geht's wohl vielen.


----------



## MrBrightside (29. Juli 2017)

Ein 35mm kurzer Vorbau wäre bei Mondraker natürlich besonders interessant. Du wirst schon Gründe haben für die 60mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (29. Juli 2017)

Du hast es erfasst. Der Lenker hat ziemlich viel Backsweep. Das gleicht das eigentlich aus.


----------



## un..inc (29. Juli 2017)

Ein ziemlich geiles "Einsteiger" Bike!
Einige Details würden mich stören, aber ich habe da wohl auch nen anderen Anspruch.
Warum bist du nicht bei der slx bremse geblieben? Die kostet doch auch nicht mehr. Den langen Vorbau verstehe ich auch nicht.
Griffe, Sattel und Pedale brennen in dem Augen. 
Sonst aber  ein klasse Projekt!
Wo seid ihr am Ende preislich gelandet?

Es ist übrigens gut möglich, dass hier bald ein ähnlicher Aufbau erfolgt...


----------



## DerHackbart (29. Juli 2017)

Ich finde es klasse wie der Aufbau realisiert wurde.
Einige Dinge hätte ich aber anders gemacht.
Trotz des sehr geringen Preises würde mich das weiß der felgen stören, da es sich nirgends wiederfindet. Die spacer unter srm langen vorbau wollen mir auch nicht zusagen... 
Aber insgesamt ein sollen budget Projekt!

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## Phi-Me (29. Juli 2017)

Also danke erst mal für die Rückmeldung. 

Vorbau: wie schon gesagt: mit dem Lenker hat man zum Schluß quasi das gleiche wid mit "normalem" Lenker und 35er Vorbau. 

Die Felgen fand ich anfangs auch nicht sooo perfekt, in Original stechen die aber nicht so sehr hervor, wie auf den Bildern. 

Zu den Bremsen: die deore sehen einfach eleganter aus und passen meiner Meinung nach besser. Die fetten silbernen Ausgleichsbehälter haben mich bei slx schon immer gestört. 

Den Spacer habe ich erst mal da gelassen, da man ja immer noch runter schneiden kann. Einmal ab ist es nicht so einfach, ein wenig komfortabler zu sitzen. 
Da wird als erstes mal der Vorbau umgedreht und test gefahren. Ist das gut, kommt der spacer weg und der Vorbau wieder richtig rum. 

Werden sich bestimmt noch ein paar Sachen ändern. Das ist ja jetzt die Basis von der man aus weiter macht... 

Grüße


----------



## Phi-Me (29. Juli 2017)

Uuuund die Griffe: Die find ich klasse.


 Die sind sau gemütlich. Werde die für mein Rad auch ordern.


----------



## Phi-Me (29. Juli 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens gut möglich, dass hier bald ein ähnlicher Aufbau erfolgt...



Leg los! Hab zwar nur ne kurze Runde drehen können, weil ich den Rücken kaputt habe, aber der Rahmen ist top. 

Hinterbau und Dämpfer passen top zusammen  

Kaaaauuuf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (29. Juli 2017)

Ja, aber das wäre so unvernünftig...
Obwohl die Felgen und ein dropper Post schon bestellt sind und auf keines meiner Räder passen... 
Ich warte auf eine weitere Preissenkung.
Die Regierung wird mich köpfen... 

Kannst du mal ich was zu dem Reifen sagen und vielleicht noch ein Bild von der Freiheit im Hinterbau zeigen?

Edit sagt : gute Besserung!


----------



## MrBrightside (29. Juli 2017)

Die weißen Felgen passen super zum Rest mMn.


----------



## Phi-Me (29. Juli 2017)

Klar, kein Ding!

Rrifen sind conti 2.4er
Vorne Trail King 
Hinten X King

Haben beide noch Platz ohne Ende. 

Bin nicht zuhause. Morgen mache ich Fotos. 

Grüße!


----------



## Phi-Me (30. Juli 2017)

So, moin zusammen... 

Also: anbei noch das bild der Reifenfreiheit. 

Mich nervts echt, dass der Rücken so sehr schmerzt. Wäre ja heute der perfekte Tag für ne Probefahrt gewesen. Ich hoffe ihr habt ihn besser genutzt als ich... 

Grüße und vielen Dank fürs mitlesen! 

PS: nach Zusammenrrchnung sind wir doch leicht uber das Budget hinaus. (Das Umdisponieren auf 1-fach ist in dem Fall schuld.)

Aber hey, dafür ist es jetzt umso cleaner, leichter und schöner!


----------



## LTB (30. Juli 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Haben beide noch Platz ohne Ende.





Phimi schrieb:


> So, moin zusammen...
> 
> Also: anbei noch das bild der Reifenfreiheit.



Kitzeln da nicht schon die Gummihaare am Rahmen ?


----------



## Phi-Me (30. Juli 2017)

Neee, unten ist so breit wie oben. Das ist eher ne optische Täuschung der Kamera...


----------



## Felger (31. Juli 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Nie war ein Steuersatz so fix drin.
> 
> Ein Traum einer Passung...
> 
> Ab in die Garage, den guten LIDL Montageständer holen...



was hat der Rahmen eigentlich für einen Standard? Was kann alles verbaute werden.

schöner Thread!


----------



## Phi-Me (31. Juli 2017)

Vom Steuersatz? 

Puh, habe ich garnicht drauf geachtet. Steuersatz war dabei...


----------



## freigeist (31. Juli 2017)

Für ein Einsteiger/AnfängerBeik richtig klasse 

Hoffentlich wird es auch genutzt und steht nicht i.wann nur ungenutzt in der Ecke. Im laufe der Jahre habe ich ja auch so einige Baiks aufgebaut... aber die begeisterung zum Radln verflog bei den meisten dann relativ fix. Wenn man keinen Bezug zum Biken hat oder eben sich den Gaul selber aufbaut ist es wohl "ohne echte Liebe"


----------



## MrBrightside (31. Juli 2017)

Wir hatten unsern Spaß und die Teile haben würdevoll zueinandergefunden. Den Rest muss man dem Besitzer überlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (31. Juli 2017)

schade  integriert oder mit Schale? Mich interessiert der Rahmen evtl auch - aber nur, falls ein Winkelsteuersatz passt


----------



## Phi-Me (31. Juli 2017)

Mit Schale. Solltest ein Angleset reinbekommen. Kannst vllt auch @Plumpssack fragen. Der hat den Rahmen auch noch...


----------



## Phi-Me (31. Juli 2017)

freigeist schrieb:


> Für ein Einsteiger/AnfängerBeik richtig klasse
> 
> Hoffentlich wird es auch genutzt und steht nicht i.wann nur ungenutzt in der Ecke. Im laufe der Jahre habe ich ja auch so einige Baiks aufgebaut... aber die begeisterung zum Radln verflog bei den meisten dann relativ fix. Wenn man keinen Bezug zum Biken hat oder eben sich den Gaul selber aufbaut ist es wohl "ohne echte Liebe"



Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Der junge Mann ist sehr aktiv und hat für nächstes Jahr schon Urlaube geplant etc...


----------



## freigeist (31. Juli 2017)

So soll es sein


----------



## Plumpssack (31. Juli 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> schade  integriert oder mit Schale? Mich interessiert der Rahmen evtl auch - aber nur, falls ein Winkelsteuersatz passt


Habe einen Works Components Steuersatz mit -2 Grad gekauft.
Ist zs44 und zs56 

Bzw. der Winkelsteuersatz von works components ist dann ec44 oben, weil er eben etwas höher aufbaut überm Steuerrohr.

Ich werde im Laufe der Woche ausprobieren ob ein 2.4er 29er Baron Projekt im Hinterbau Platz hat, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## un..inc (31. Juli 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Habe einen Works Components Steuersatz mit -2 Grad gekauft.
> Ist zs44 und zs56
> 
> Bzw. der Winkelsteuersatz von works components ist dann ec44 oben, weil er eben etwas höher aufbaut überm Steuerrohr.
> ...



Magst du uns hier auf dem laufenden halten?


----------



## Felger (31. Juli 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Habe einen Works Components Steuersatz mit -2 Grad gekauft.
> Ist zs44 und zs56
> 
> Bzw. der Winkelsteuersatz von works components ist dann ec44 oben, weil er eben etwas höher aufbaut überm Steuerrohr.
> ...



cool - danke für die Info! Sonst noch Eindrücke vom Rad (bzw hauptsächlich zum Rahmen, Geo, ...)?


----------



## Felger (31. Juli 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Zweifach-Kurbel hast müsste das große Kettenblatt auch die Boost-Kettenlinie haben.



bei der 157er Nabe ist die Kassette ja noch weiter außen... (5mm)





https://www.dtswiss.com/Technologie/Boost-Standard

geht das mit BSA (BSC?)73 und einer Boost-Kurbel gut?



Phimi schrieb:


> So ist es. Denke aber, dass bei dem breiten Hinterbau ne boost Kurbel schon nicht schlecht ist.



wie sieht das bei dir aus?




un..inc schrieb:


> Ist hier eine Boost-Kurbel eigentlich Pflicht?
> Ich befasse mich ja auch mit dem Rahmen und bin gerade dabei mir einen Plan zu erstellen was vom "alten" Rad übernommen werden kann...



bist du schon zu einem Schluss gekommen


----------



## Phi-Me (31. Juli 2017)

Sieht alles sehr gesund bei mir aus. 

Konnte nichts negatives feststellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (31. Juli 2017)

https://www.bikerumor.com/2016/05/2...-2927-mtb-introduces-super-boost-hub-spacing/


Ich hätte günstig eine Specialized Stout Kurbel abzugeben, die meiner Meinung nach die 56er Kettenlinie hinbringen sollte. Hat eine recht lange 30mm Achse. Wer Interesse hat PN.

Entschuldige den Spam, denk nur das ist sonst schwer zu finden zur Zeit.


----------



## Felger (31. Juli 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> https://www.bikerumor.com/2016/05/2...-2927-mtb-introduces-super-boost-hub-spacing/




dann müsste ja für die 150mm die Kettenlinie von den Shimano 3fachkurbel außen ja gut passen (das 2. hat da 50mm)


----------



## MrBrightside (31. Juli 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> dann müsste ja für die 150mm die Kettenlinie von den Shimano 3fachkurbel außen ja gut passen (das 2. hat da 50mm)


Könnte passen. Vielleicht weiß einer die Kettenlinie vom 3.Blatt.


----------



## Phi-Me (31. Juli 2017)

Also ich kann verstehen, dass es Mist ist, wenn die Kette zu weit außen ist. Aber 5mm zu weit innen macht doch kein wirkliches Problem... 

Ich meine: wad sind 5mm auf 430mm??


----------



## MrBrightside (31. Juli 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Also ich kann verstehen, dass es Mist ist, wenn die Kette zu weit außen ist. Aber 5mm zu weit innen macht doch kein wirkliches Problem...
> 
> Ich meine: wad sind 5mm auf 430mm??


Aus Unsicherheit versuch ich an besseren Rädern immer genauer zu sein.
Im schlimmsten Fall funktioniert was nicht oder der Verschleiß ist hoch. Alles kein Drama eigentlich


----------



## un..inc (31. Juli 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> bei der 157er Nabe ist die Kassette ja noch weiter außen... (5mm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, bin ich nicht... 
Konnte mich auch noch nicht durchringen beim Rahmen auf "bestellen" zu klicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (31. Juli 2017)

Gib mir einfach per PN deine paypal Daten... 

Ich regel das für dich und kannst deiner Frau sogar glaubhaft erzählen, dass du nichts dafür kannst 

@MrBrightside das hat nichts mit Genauigkeit zutun... 

Beim kleinsten Gang ist die Kettenspannung höher, es wird meist mehr Kraft in dem Bereich umgesetzt und bei manchen wird der Gang öfter benutzt als der letzte. 

Muss sagen, dass das alles sehr relativ zu sehen ist... (zumindest meine Meinung)  

Grüße


----------



## un..inc (31. Juli 2017)

Bin jetzt sowieso zu spät dran. 
Fahre am Donnerstag für 2 Wochen weg, da wird das mit dem Bestellen eng... 
Bin schon am überlegen am wen ich es schicken lassen kann...


----------



## Phi-Me (31. Juli 2017)

Also jetzt suchst du aber nach Ausreden=)


----------



## MrBrightside (31. Juli 2017)

Ich denk die Hersteller, die sich in Sachen Kettenlinie ja einig sind, haben da mehr Ahnung als ich. Haben ja auch berechnet, simuliert, getestet und es funktioniert auch in der Praxis beim Kunden gut.

Deshalb vertrau ich da und halt mich recht genau an die "Vorgaben". Heißt ja nicht, dass anders falsch ist, ich will's bloß nicht selbst testen.


----------



## Phi-Me (31. Juli 2017)

Kann ich auch irgendwie verstehen.

Mal was anderes: Rad wurde übergeben. Der neue Besitzer sieht echt gut drauf aus und ist sehr zufrieden.

Als erstes wurden aber neue Pedale bestellt und nach nem Sattel ausschau gehalten...

DAS kann ich wiederum gar nicht verstehen...


----------



## Plumpssack (31. Juli 2017)

Ich halte die Boost Kettenlinie für Blödsinn. Mit den 1x Antrieben fährt man eh zu 90% der Zeit auf den größten drei Ritzeln, da halte ich es für Quatsch wenn die Kettenlinie in der Mitte der Kassette oder gar noch weiter rechts ideal in Flucht ist.

Ich habe mit knapp 48mm Kettenlinie bei Boost mit XD 11-Fach Cassette jedenfalls null Probleme gehabt und hätte die KEtte keinesfalls weiter rechts haben wollen.

Das ganze für ein durchschnittliches entspannte-Touren-Fahrprofil. Für ein XC Racebike sieht das natürlich wieder anders aus.


----------



## Bench (1. August 2017)

@Plumpssack Kannst du an deinem Works Components Steuersatz mal die obere EC44 Schale messen, was die an Aufbauhöhe hat? Also komplett mit Abdeckkappe usw.
Dem angegebenen Wert bei Works Components vertraue ich nicht wirklich, kommt mir zu wenig vor.


----------



## Plumpssack (1. August 2017)

Also die Schale selbst hat 1cm Aufbauhöhe, der mitgelieferte "Deckel" hat nochmal 5mm Aufbauhöhe. Untere Schale hat vorne 2mm und hinten 4mm Höhe.
 Insgesamt baut der Steuersatz im Auslieferzustand also ca. knapp 2cm hoch. Mit einem anderen Spreizring+Staubdeckel schafft man vielleicht 1,5-1,6 oderso.


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Soooooo, wird es nun ernst?
Ein neues Teil ist eingetroffen, das am keines meiner bisherigen Räder passt...





Ganz nach den "Regeln" des Threads als mega Schnäppchen für 150€ direkt über Amazon geschossen. Leider direkt ausverkauft gewesen. Verarbeitung fühlt sich gut an. 
Innenverlegter Zug passt aber bei meinem Jekyll nicht. Da muss ich ja fast nen neuen Rahmen kaufen.


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Da musst du wohl leider nen schönen Rahmen ordern... 

Bin ja sehr auf den zweiten Aufbau gespannt! 

Was ist das für ne Stütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki_d (3. August 2017)

Hab den Aufbau hier gerade erst entdeckt. Sehr geil und super aufgebaut. Klasse Ergebnis für das Budget. Respekt und Anerkennung


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/pnw-components-bachelor-150-dropper-post-review.html


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Und viel wichtiger: was ist das denn für ein lecker crosser??


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Und viel wichtiger: was ist das denn für ein lecker crosser??



Das wäre dann wohl der da:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-die-gravel-bikes.776463/page-57#post-14569426

OnOne BishBashBosh... Unfassbar spaßiges Gerät...


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Das denk ich mir... 

Respekt.


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Nun zu dem Thema, vor dem mir ein wenig graust:
Die Sixpack SAM - Felgen kommen heute an. 
Bisher habe ich weder Naben, noch Speichen, noch Nippel. Geschweige denn auch nur die geringste Ahnung von der Auswahl der richtigen Speichen und Nippel...
Wie bereits vorgeschlagen habe ich den China-/Taiwan- Hub für hinten im Blick:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Powe...-or-32-holes-black-red-157mm/32622949634.html
Der geht auch mit XD-Freilauf, da ich - wenn ich es denn wirklich durchziehe - die GX von meinem Jekyll komplett übernehmen werde.
Vorne hat @Phimi ja eine Novatec - Nabe verbaut. Auf den Zug springe ich auch auf, will aber - vorausgesetzt ich bekomme eine entsprechende Gabel - gleich auf Boost gehen:
https://r2-bike.com/NOVATEC-Nabe-front-D711SB-B15-Disc-fuer-15x110-mm-Steckachse-BOOST
Ändern sich dadurch die benötigten Speichen?

Auch ein großer Punkt:
Im Jekyll fahre ich ne X0 BB30-Kurbel mit ovalem Direct-Mount Kettenblatt.
Eigentlich würde ich die gerne mittels BSA30 Innenlager weiter nutzen, weil geil und leicht. 
Da wird ja beim "Super-Boost" die Kettenlinie vermurxt.
Versuchen will ich es auf jeden Fall erst mal, aber theoretisch könnte ich doch ein DM-Kettenblatt mit Offset einfach falsch herum montieren, oder?!? 

Falls jemand noch "Kleinteile" hat:
800er Lenker, 30-35er Vorbau, oder auch gerne die oben angesprochenen Naben - immer her damit.
Ne 27,5+/29er Gabel mit 150-160mm Federweg dürft ihr auch gerne anbieten.

Geil ist bei der Kiste halt wirklich, dass man sich "einfach" nen zweiten 27,5+ LRS daheim hinstellen kann.
Darauf hab ich schon Bock...

Ich hoffe es ist OK, wenn ich hier mein Gebrabbel mit rein packe?!?

Nen richtigen Erfahrungs-Thread für das Bike gibt es ja auch nicht...

Edit:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ck-160-mm-1-5-tapered-15-x-110-mm-o217009669/

In die dürften keine 29er rein passen, oder?!


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Klingt alles nach nem guten Plan. 

Bei der Umsetzung des Laufradsatzes greif ich dir natürlich gerne unter die Arme. 

Die Felgen haben einen Erd. Von563

Da kannst du dann die Naben ausmessen, oder die Daten aus dem Netz nehmen und in den dt swiss Speichen Kalkulator einpflegen. 

Probier das aus und poste die Ergebnisse. Hier können ja einige drüber gucken... 

Die novatec boost Nabe gäbe es übrigens auch bei nubuk. Da kann man dann mit Speichen komplett bestellen. 

Grüße!


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Und zur Gabel:

Gäbe eine YARI RC 160 SOLO Air 650b Boost bei propain als Friends Angebot für 299 €


----------



## MrBrightside (3. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Und zur Gabel:
> 
> Gäbe eine YARI RC 160 SOLO Air 650b Boost bei propain als Friends Angebot für 299 €


Nur die 2018er hat richtig Platz für Plusreifen soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Oh, wenn das so ist, dann wäre das sinnfrei=)


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut. Bei den boost Naben haben 2017 und 2018 beide eine max Reifenbreite von 81 mm.

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign..._fs_oil_air_coil_spring_spec_rev_b_german.pdf

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...air_coil_token_specification_german_rev_b.pdf


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Und zur Gabel:
> 
> Gäbe eine YARI RC 160 SOLO Air 650b Boost bei propain als Friends Angebot für 299 €



Wie kommt man am die friends Angebote?


----------



## MrBrightside (3. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut. Bei den boost Naben haben 2017 und 2018 beide eine max Reifenbreite von 81 mm.
> 
> https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign..._fs_oil_air_coil_spring_spec_rev_b_german.pdf
> 
> https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...air_coil_token_specification_german_rev_b.pdf


Ok. Dann sind wohl die 2017er auch schon mit dem neuen Casting. Die vorher sind nämlich schmaler. Muss man genau hinschauen


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Hat sich aber glaube ich eh erledigt, da der max Reifendurchmesser 714 mm beträgt. 

damit kommt man bei plus Reifen glaube ich nicht hin....


----------



## MrBrightside (3. August 2017)

Bei Planet X gibt's eine Yari für 300£ für 27,5+ mit 140mm.
Passt ja genau.

Tipp:
Bei Paypal-Zahlung spart man glaub ich ein paar €, wenn man die PlanetX Seite auf £ einstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Bei Planet X gibt's eine Yari für 300£ für 27,5+ mit 140mm.
> Passt ja genau.
> 
> Tipp:
> Bei Paypal-Zahlung spart man glaub ich ein paar €, wenn man die PlanetX Seite auf £ einstellt.



Danke, die hab ich auch schon gesehen. Hätte halt gerne 150-160mm...
Kann man die umtraveln?


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Jap, yari kannst du in 10mm Schritten traveln.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. August 2017)

Wobei der Rahmen für 120-140mm ausgelegt ist. Ich würde es erstmal mit 140mm testen.


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Ich sehe aber nicht, dass das die 27,5 + / 29" Version ist, sondern die gleiche wie bei Propain.

Bringt also auch nichts.

Das mit den 120 mm ist quatsch. Weiß nicht warum das bei probike so steht. 

140 - 160 sind die Konfigurationen, mit denen Mondraker das Ding verkauft hat, meine ich...


----------



## MrBrightside (3. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber nicht, dass das die 27,5 + / 29" Version ist, sondern die gleiche wie bei Propain.
> 
> Bringt also auch nichts.
> 
> ...


"WHEEL SIZE
27.5 +" 15mm Thru x Boost"
Vielleicht ist das auch noch eine ältere Version. Aber da gehen sicher Plus-Räder rein.

Ja die Probikeshop Beschreibungen sind nicht unbedingt verlässlich. Klingt sinnvoller was du sagst.


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Laut gewicht ist es die normale.

Kann natürlich in der Beschreibung ein Fehler sein, aber wer weiß...

Die Plus-Reifen Gabel ist die 27.5+ /29 Version...


----------



## Felger (3. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Die novatec boost Nabe gäbe es übrigens auch bei nubuk. Da kann man dann mit Speichen komplett bestellen.
> 
> Grüße!



aber die hat doch nur 148mm, oder? Es wird doch 12 x 157 mm


----------



## Seebl (3. August 2017)

Bei nubuk gibt es den Satz Novatecs in Boost gerade für ca. 100€.

€: Ach 157mm sind es... komisches Maß. 

Schöner Aufbauthread, besonders ein guter Rahmen als Basis gefällt mir.
Gabel usw. kann man ja immer noch ohne viel Mühe aufrüsten.


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Es ging bei mir jetzt eher um die Vorderrad Nabe..


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Die sind aber nicht im "richtigen" boost... 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob am hr der Adapter passt :

https://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/...tomlab-Aircorp-Umruestkit/Adapter-135mm/10mm1

Zudem fehlt dann noch der xd Freilauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (3. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Laut gewicht ist es die normale.
> 
> Kann natürlich in der Beschreibung ein Fehler sein, aber wer weiß...
> 
> Die Plus-Reifen Gabel ist die 27.5+ /29 Version...



Die von PlanetX ist glaub ich noch eine 2016er Version. 
Wie die hier:
http://www.ubyk.co.uk/rockshox-yari-rc-150-solo-air-boost-275-2016/26620


----------



## Seebl (3. August 2017)

Auf jeden Fall ein eigenartiger Weg den Mondraker mit dem Maß gegangen ist.

Man kann ja meckern was man möchte über die "Standards", aber das Schnäppchenjagen oder gebraucht kaufen erleichert es nicht unbedingt.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. August 2017)

Seebl schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein eigenartiger Weg den Mondraker mit dem Maß gegangen ist.
> 
> Man kann ja meckern was man möchte über die "Standards", aber das Schnäppchenjagen oder gebraucht kaufen erleichert es nicht unbedingt.


Die meisten Schnäppchen haben irgendeine Eigenart, weswegen sie nicht so gut verkauft wurden. Deswegen werden sie ja erst so günstig.


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

157 ist ja ein bekannter Hinterbaustandard für DH... Finde das nicht unbedingt eigenartig. Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es über kurz oder lang da hin geht...

Bei der Gabel bin ich mir eben einfach nicht sicher, ob das von der Höhe her passt. Mit den 2,4er Conti Reifen bin ich bei ca 700 mm Durchmesser. Wenn die Gabel echt nur Platz für 714 hat, sehe ich das etwas skeptisch...


----------



## Seebl (3. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> 157 ist ja ein bekannter Hinterbaustandard für DH... Finde das nicht unbedingt eigenartig. Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es über kurz oder lang da hin geht...


Ich meinte eher, dass ich es nicht erwartet hätte, dass sowas bei einem Trail-, AM-, "oder wie man es auch immer nennen mag"-Bike verbaut ist. Egal... weitermachen!



MrBrightside schrieb:


> Die meisten Schnäppchen haben irgendeine Eigenart, weswegen sie nicht so gut verkauft wurden. Deswegen werden sie ja erst so günstig.


Da gefällt es mir aber deutlich besser, wenn die Eigenart eher optischer Natur ist, oder einfach gerade nicht angesagt ist.


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Soooooo, Felgen sind angekommen. In weiß. Das Ventilloch ist ja wirklich ein Scheunentor. 
Gerade ärgere ich mich ein wenig, dass ich nicht ne blaue und ne lilafarbene bestellt habe, um das Bike einfach komplett bunt zu machen... 
Roter Lenker, goldener Vorbau, bunte Speichen etc. wäre schon witzig gewesen. Aber aus dem Alter bin ich raus...


----------



## Plumpssack (3. August 2017)

Ich hätte auch beinahe die lila Felgen bestellt, sind dann aber doch einfach Mavic EN427 geworden.

Ich weiß nicht was bei dir jetzt der aktuelle Gabelplan ist, aber nur ums nochmal "klar zu stellen" in 27,5+ Boost Gabeln passen keine 29er Räder.

Ein 2.4er Baron hat im Crafty Hinterbau gerade so Platz. Viel Luft ist da zu dem Steg zwischen den Kettenstreben nicht mehr. Vielleicht 5mm. Ich denke aber nicht dass der Reifen je irgendwo Kontakt haben wird.

Wenn man eine 29er Gabel verbauen möchte würde ich 140mm FW nehmen, bei 650b 160mm.
Bei Manitou Mattoc immer 10mm FW weniger, die baut höher.

Mit -2 Grad Winkelsteuersatz würde ich eine 150er 29er oder eine 170er 650b Gabel versuchen.

Selber habe ich jetzt eine 150mm 29" 36 verbaut. Kann gleich mal Fotos reinstellen.


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch beinahe die lila Felgen bestellt, sind dann aber doch einfach Mavic EN427 geworden.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht was bei dir jetzt der aktuelle Gabelplan ist, aber nur ums nochmal "klar zu stellen" in 27,5+ Boost Gabeln passen keine 29er Räder.
> 
> ...



Dass man zwischen 650b mit Boost und Plus Größen unterscheiden muss ist mir klar...
Aber eine "Kombination" gibt's durchaus.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...r-Boost-51-Off-Set-27-5-29-Federgabel-p44734/

Edit: hast du mal ein paar Bilder?


----------



## Plumpssack (3. August 2017)

Lenker ist noch zu hoch und Vorbau zu lang.

Lenkwinkel ist laut Handy App genau 66° mit -2° Steuersatz und 150er 29er 36.
Tretlagerabsenkung sind 20mm. Eigentlich recht wenig aber das Specialized Enduro 29 hat genauso viel. Bin gespannt wie es sich auf dem Trail anfühlen wird.

Ist wirklich ein Monster das Teil. Passt kaum noch in den Wohnungsflur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch beinahe die lila Felgen bestellt, sind dann aber doch einfach Mavic EN427 geworden.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht was bei dir jetzt der aktuelle Gabelplan ist, aber nur ums nochmal "klar zu stellen" in 27,5+ Boost Gabeln passen keine 29er Räder.
> 
> ...



Bei der Yari passt aber wirklich nur die 27+ /29 Gabel, oder sehe ich das falsch? Mit den 714 mm Raddurchmesser der normalen kommt man doch nicht weit bei 3,0er Reifen, oder?

PS: Die lila felge wäre meiner Meinung nach sehr geil gekommen...


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Lenker ist noch zu hoch und Vorbau zu lang.
> 
> 
> Ist wirklich ein Monster das Teil. Passt kaum noch in den Wohnungsflur



Ehm: NEUE WOHNUNG?!


----------



## Plumpssack (3. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Ehm: NEUE WOHNUNG?!


Gebe zu viel Geld für Fahrräder aus 

Wage ist übrigens bei 14,4 stehen geblieben.


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Seeeeeeehr geil!!! 
Aber mit dem Baron isses wirklich eng hinten. 
Bei bike-components gibt's gerade den high Roller II für fast geschenkte 16€...
https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...tattverpackung-p54414/schwarz-29x2-3-o206566/
Taugt der was? 
Procore gibt's auch für 85€ in 29.


----------



## Plumpssack (3. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Seeeeeeehr geil!!!
> Aber mit dem Baron isses wirklich eng hinten.
> Bei bike-components gibt's gerade den high Roller II für fast geschenkte 16€...
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...tattverpackung-p54414/schwarz-29x2-3-o206566/
> ...


Naja der HR2 ist kein schlechter Reifen aber in der 2.3er Exo Ausführung etwas seltsam. Als Hinterreifen für ein Rad "zum Ballern" etwas dünnwandig, als Tourenreifen rollt er recht schlecht und so richtig viel Grip hat man mit de rharten Mischung jetzt auch nicht.

Gibt sicherlich bessere Varianten aber als Schnäppchen am Hinterrad kann man damit nix falsch machen. Vorne würde ich den nur nehmen wenn du jetzt nicht gerade auf extrem grippige Reifen stehst.


----------



## Plumpssack (3. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Seeeeeeehr geil!!!
> Aber mit dem Baron isses wirklich eng hinten.
> Bei bike-components gibt's gerade den high Roller II für fast geschenkte 16€...
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...tattverpackung-p54414/schwarz-29x2-3-o206566/
> ...


Das Blech ist garnicht das Problem, auch wenns auf dem Foto so aussieht.





an der Querstrebe unten wirds etwas enger:





Aber mein Gott, es passt ein 2.4er 29er Baron rein, was will man mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstMaria (3. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Nun zu dem Thema, vor dem mir ein wenig graust:
> Die Sixpack SAM - Felgen kommen heute an.
> Bisher habe ich weder Naben, noch Speichen, noch Nippel. Geschweige denn auch nur die geringste Ahnung von der Auswahl der richtigen Speichen und Nippel...
> Wie bereits vorgeschlagen habe ich den China-/Taiwan- Hub für hinten im Blick:
> ...



Die X0 BB30 Kurbel wird nicht passen. Denn ein Adapter von BB30 Kurbel auf BSA Lager ist nicht möglich weil die Kurbel einfach Dicker als das Lager ist.


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Bist du dir da wirklich sicher? 

http://www.wigglesport.de/race-face...|pcrid|80590579158|pkw||pmt||prd|5360734557de

Mal als Beispiel...


----------



## Plumpssack (3. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Bist du dir da wirklich sicher?
> 
> http://www.wigglesport.de/race-face-bsa-cinch-30-mm-innenlager/?lang=de&curr=EUR&dest=9&sku=5360734557&utm_source=google&utm_term&utm_campaign=DE_Shopping_High-Margin&utm_medium=base&utm_content=mkwid|suijwMAjf_dm|pcrid|80590579158|pkw||pmt||prd|5360734557de
> 
> Mal als Beispiel...


Dafür ist die Welle an Sram BB30 Kurbeln zu kurz. Geht soweit ich weiß wirklich nicht. Sollte technisch unmöglich sein.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. August 2017)

Hm, ob das mit den außenliegenden Lagerschalen und Long-spindle geht? 

Hier ein Fuse mit außenliegenden Lagern und GXP-Kurbel.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/14682096


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Hier Achtung. Meine auch, dass da Plumpssack Recht hat. Diese Lager sind für die Race Face Kurbeln. Diese haben immer 30 mm soweit ich weiß...


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Das mit der Spindellänge acht Sinn... 
Doof... 
Aber irgendwo könnte ich noch ne Long Spindle rum fliegen haben das muss wohl mal ausgemessen werden. 

Bin übrigens wirklich kurz davor mir die Felgen in Lila zu holen und die Farbe durchzuziehen...


----------



## Plumpssack (3. August 2017)

Von der Farbe her hätte ichs auch gemacht. Hatte nur irgendwie Stabilitätsbedenken bei dem Gewicht. Das soll bei mir schon ein richtiges Enduro sein für Bikepark und alles drum und dran.


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Dafür sind die Scheiben aber klein...

(duck und weg)


----------



## Plumpssack (3. August 2017)

180er Scheiben an MT5 Sätteln bremsen für mein Empfinden eigentlich ganz gut

edit: Habe aber auch noch zwei alte 200mm Formula Scheiben, jetzt wo dus sagst. Bloß leider keine Adapter. Aber warum eigentlich nicht  Dann können die Hope Scheiben wieder ans andere Rad


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Oh, das stimmt...

Das sah nach 160er aus!

Kommt wohl durch die riesen 29er Räder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Bisher haben mich Sun Ringlé Charger pro im Park ausgehalten. Das sollten die hier doch jetz auch schaffen. 

Jemand interesse an weißen Sixpack SAM Felgen??? 

Beim Retourenschein ist kein DHL Aufkleber dabei...


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Bisher haben mich Sun Ringlé Charger pro im Park ausgehalten. Das sollten die hier doch jetz auch schaffen.
> 
> Jemand interesse an weißen Sixpack SAM Felgen???
> 
> Beim Retourenschein ist kein DHL Aufkleber dabei...



Wie siehts in Sachen Rahmen aus?

Das ist doch viel wichtiuger=)


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Der liegt im Warenkorb. 
Ich bin noch am zögern, weil ich, wie gesagt, weg fahre. 
Wie lange war denn die Lieferzeit bei euch?


----------



## Plumpssack (3. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Der liegt im Warenkorb.
> Ich bin noch am zögern, weil ich, wie gesagt, weg fahre.
> Wie lange war denn die Lieferzeit bei euch?


Am 27.6. bezahlt und am 30. war der Rahmen da.


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

hier ähnlich


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Wie passen das Hope-Purple und das Sixpack-Purple zusammen?

Bin gerade stärkstens in Versuchung noch die Nabe mit zu bestellen: 
https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/hinterradnabe-hope-pro4-dh-xd-violett/125018.html
Oder ist der "7-fach SRAM XD" der falsche.
Wusste gar nicht, dass es da Unterschiede gibt...

Da spare ich mir wenigstens gleich den "China-Stress"

EDIT:
HOPE Nabe rear Pro 4 DH | 12x150 mm Steckachse | Freilauf SRAM XD

Mit der Pro 4 DH läutet Hope die neueste Evolutionsstufe ihrer Nabe ein. Die ohnehin für ihre gute Verarbeitung und Unverwüstlichkeit bekannte Nabe wurde weiter, in Hinsicht auf Steifigkeit und Dauerhaftigkeit, verbessert.

Die HOPE PRO 4 DH wurde speziell auf die Anforderungen deines Downhill Bikes entwickelt, ausgelegt für 7-fach Kassetten, egal ob von Hope, SRAM, Reverse oder eine eigens entwickelte Custom Variante. Die geringere Baubreite der Kassette hat Hope genutzt und den rechten Flansch in Richtung Kassette versetzt. Damit und auch mit der Vergrößerung des Flanschdurchmesser wird dein Laufrad noch sabiler und steifer. 

Laut: https://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Nabe-rear-Pro-4-DH-12x150-mm-Steckachse-Freilauf-SRAM-XD

SCHEI$$E!


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Biste sicher, dass du so viel purple haben willst?

Ich würde zu den Felgen noch 2-3 Akzente möglichst weit weg, oder verteilt setzen. 

(Vorbau, Lockringe, Griffe, Sattelklemme)

Schwer...


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Hast recht...

ach btw:




 


Meine Frau killt mich...
Aber ich kriege das Jekyll los... (hoffentlich...)


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Coole Sache. Hoffe du dokumentierst den Aufbau für uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (3. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Wie passen das Hope-Purple und das Sixpack-Purple zusammen?
> 
> Bin gerade stärkstens in Versuchung noch die Nabe mit zu bestellen:
> https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/hinterradnabe-hope-pro4-dh-xd-violett/125018.html
> ...


War eigentlich gar kein Stress. Kam als Einschreiben innerhalb von 2 Wochen und Zoll musste ich auch nicht zahlen.

Ansonsten vielleicht nach einer gebrauchten Hope pro 2 150mm gucken.


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Dass das kein wirklicher Stress ist, ist mir klar. Hab auch schon genug aus China bestellt, aber länger dauert es halt trotzdem. Zoll ist auch nicht unwahrscheinlich... 
Aber ich hab ja Zeit... 
Nabe wird später noch bestellt. 
Zwecks VR Nabe und Speichen bin ich mir eben noch unschlüssig, ob Boost oder nicht und welche Speichen ich dann jeweils brauche...


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Enfa h als letztes bestellen. 

Würde eh erst das ganze Rad aufbauen und dann an den Laufradsatz gehen... 

Bis du aus dem Urlaub bist und alles zusammen hast ist die Nabe da und du kannst loslegen


----------



## un..inc (3. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Enfa h



?


----------



## Phi-Me (3. August 2017)

Haha... 

Einfach 

Immer diese Patschehände auf dem kleinen Handy


----------



## Phi-Me (4. August 2017)

Hab gestern noch mal ein wenig gebastelt...

War das ein gefrickel


 

Werde das mal bei meinem Rad mit der PRO Koryak ausprobieren und dann ggf auch mal für das Crafty vorschlagen. (für die vorderen Trigger kriegt man ja eh nichts mehr...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki_d (4. August 2017)

@Phimi, ich hab den Rahmen jetzt auch einem Kollegen empfohlen. Der Hintebau Standard ist 157x20, korrekt? Hast du die FunWorks Nabe mit dem hier im Thread schon verlinkten Adapter auf 157 verwendet?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Bin dem Link in deinem entsprechenden Post gefolgt ;-)


----------



## Phi-Me (4. August 2017)

Moin!

Es sind 157 x 12 mm.

Man kriegt zwar andere Naben auch hier. Allerdings eher so Downhillmäßig schwer und Sackteuer.

Wie gesagt. Nabe war schnell da. Verkäufer zuverlässig und Zahlung per Sofortüberweisung ist ja auch problemlos.


Grüße!


----------



## arghlol (4. August 2017)

Nur mal so interessehalber: Welche Rahmengröße habt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße gewählt?


----------



## Phi-Me (4. August 2017)

Wir haben bei 183 M gewählt.

Das liegt aber an den Stummelbeinchen und dem relativ langem Oberkörper.

Dafür sind die Mondraker Rahmen ja ideal.

So kann man nen langen Rahmen mit nem kurzen Sattelrohr fahren....

Bei normal proportionierten Menschen mit 185 würde ich zu L greifen.


----------



## un..inc (4. August 2017)

arghlol schrieb:


> Nur mal so interessehalber: Welche Rahmengröße habt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße gewählt?



Hab bei 184 nen L Rahmen genommen.

Bin gespannt...
Deinem 45650b Rahmen geht es übrigens noch hervorragend...


----------



## Plumpssack (4. August 2017)

Hab L genommen bei 184 mit 92er SL. Kann nach dem Wochenende vermutlich sagen ob ich mich wohl drauf fühle.


----------



## Phi-Me (4. August 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> 180er Scheiben an MT5 Sätteln bremsen für mein Empfinden eigentlich ganz gut
> 
> edit: Habe aber auch noch zwei alte 200mm Formula Scheiben, jetzt wo dus sagst. Bloß leider keine Adapter. Aber warum eigentlich nicht  Dann können die Hope Scheiben wieder ans andere Rad



Apropos Adapter: Musst auf jeden Fall die Magura Teile nehmen. Shimano passt leider nicht wegen der Sattelgröße!


----------



## un..inc (4. August 2017)

Doppelt


----------



## un..inc (4. August 2017)

http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/slackerizer-angle-headset.htm

Welcher von denen könnte denn passen?


----------



## Plumpssack (4. August 2017)

Vom 30. Juni:
_"I'm interested in buying the "Slackerizer T7-3" headset which should have
the following specs:

tapered steerer
ec44/zs56
115mm headtube

Unfortunately they seem to be out of stock. Is there any information on when
they will be available again?"




"Thank you for your email and interest in our UK made headsets. We are
currently waiting to schedule our next production run of headsets in our
machine shop.  Due to a high demand and expanding range we estimate it will
be around 2-months before we will restock."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (4. August 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Vom 30. Juni:
> _"I'm interested in buying the "Slackerizer T7-3" headset which should have
> the following specs:
> 
> ...



Ok, also noch nen reichlichen Monat warten. Schade, dann gelten die 20% nicht mehr. 
Dann wird erst mal der Standard Steuersatz montiert...


----------



## arghlol (6. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Hab bei 184 nen L Rahmen genommen.
> 
> Bin gespannt...
> Deinem 45650b Rahmen geht es übrigens noch hervorragend...


Freut mich 
Ich müsste den Nachfolger (das Surge) oder das Enduro wohl Schlachten damit meine Frau keinen Nervenzusammenbruch bekommt 
Wobei mir das Crafty mit Winkelsteuersatz zu nahe am Enduro wäre und beide sich für mich nicht lohnen. In dessen Federelemente habe ich aber gerade erst investiert...
ARGH! Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden 

Aber ich hätte total Lust auf den Rahmen. Schön lang (wobei ich nicht sicher wäre, ob ich bei 182 nicht trotzdem eher den M-Rahmen nehmen würde) und als 29er machbar (aber Tretlagerhöhe?).

Ich baue jetzt einfach mal darauf, dass er ausverkauft ist bevor sie ihn noch weiter reduzieren


----------



## un..inc (6. August 2017)

arghlol schrieb:


> Freut mich
> Ich müsste den Nachfolger (das Surge) oder das Enduro wohl Schlachten damit meine Frau keinen Nervenzusammenbruch bekommt
> Wobei mir das Crafty mit Winkelsteuersatz zu nahe am Enduro wäre und beide sich für mich nicht lohnen. In dessen Federelemente habe ich aber gerade erst investiert...
> ARGH! Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden
> ...



Ich muss auch das Jekyll fast auf Auslieferungszustand zurücksetzen und verkauft bekommen, um den Haussegen halbwegs in Ordnung zu halten. Aber die Möglichkeiten, die der Rahmen bietet sind halt schon cool. 
Ich wollte auch auf die nächste Reduzierungsstufe warten, aber das hat nicht funktioniert...


----------



## Phi-Me (6. August 2017)

Tut mir leid!


----------



## un..inc (6. August 2017)

Ja, du bist schuld!


----------



## Phi-Me (6. August 2017)

Wirst es nicht bereuen!


----------



## un..inc (7. August 2017)

Habt ihr eigentlich eine tracking Nummer bekommen?


----------



## Phi-Me (7. August 2017)

Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Hab den Rahmen direkt meinen Kollegen bestellen lassen wegen der 5 Jahre Garantie


----------



## un..inc (7. August 2017)

Hmmmmm. Seit Donnerstag steht da, dass es an die Logistik übergeben wurde, aber nix weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (7. August 2017)

Ach übrigens:
Die weißen Felgen gehen heute zurück --> andere Farbe kommt. 
Vorbau und Spacer sind auch schon rausgesucht, aber noch nicht bestellt.
Lenker ist im Zulauf. 
Sattel hab ich daheim noch gefunden, könnte farblich erst mal passen. Mal schauen.
Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach ner ordentlichen Gabel, die 29" und 650b plus kann.
Die Yari ausm Schnäppchenjägerthread würde mich reizen, aber ich hätte schon gerne mal ne Charger Dämpfung. 
Bei der Kurbel werde ich wohl erstmal meine "alte" SLX-2-fach auf single umbauen oder ich spare noch bissl und nehme die neue Stylo oder Descendant in Carbon. Da kann ich wenigstens meine DM-Kettenblätter weiter nutzen.
Innenlager liegt auch noch daheim.
Bei den Reifen überlege ich noch.
Vielleicht mal nen Baron vorne. Bin hinten aufm Jekyll mit dem Rock Razor sehr zufrieden. Mal schauen, ob die Kombination sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Phi-Me (7. August 2017)

Was ist denn, wenn du die yari auf fast Dämpfung umbaust... 

Sollte sich doch preislich lohnen...


----------



## un..inc (7. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Was ist denn, wenn du die yari auf fast Dämpfung umbaust...
> 
> Sollte sich doch preislich lohnen...



Dann kann ich auch gleich die Lyrik nehmen.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. August 2017)

Die hier sieht doch zb ganz gut aus:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/970387-rock-shox-pike-rc-solo-air-29-140-46mm-offset-neu

Die "alte" Pike gibts auch als 29er glaube ich oft zu nem ganz guten Kurs


----------



## un..inc (7. August 2017)

Prinzipiell ja, aber wenn man schon so nen vielseitigen Rahmen hat, wäre es doch schon cool, wenn man 650b+ zusätzlich fahren könnte. Also zwei verschiedene Laufradsätze. 
Ich weiß, dass das bei Yari und Lyrik in der 29er Version passt, bei der Pike bin  ich mir unsicher...


----------



## Plumpssack (7. August 2017)

27.5+ vergesse ich immer 

Ich werde den Rahmen sowieso nur mit 29 oder 27.5 fahren. Die Plus Reifen sind mir zu schwammig und 2.6er Reifen oderso passen glaube ich eh in jede Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (7. August 2017)

Yari boost 299 bei rcz

Pike boost 399

Beide 27.5
Überlegung wert


----------



## un..inc (7. August 2017)

Ja, hab ich gesehen.
Yari ist ausverkauft, aber 27,5 reicht wohl leider nicht.
Aber so bin ich guter Dinge, dass ich demnächst was ordentliches erwische. 
Hat ja keinen stress...


----------



## un..inc (7. August 2017)

Die vom Probikeshop sind ja auch witzig drauf...
Da werben sie mit:




Und HEUTE bekomme ich die Versandmitteilung mit Tracking: "
Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt."

Na klasse...


----------



## Plumpssack (7. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Die vom Probikeshop sind ja auch witzig drauf...
> Da werben sie mit:
> Anhang anzeigen 631646
> Und HEUTE bekomme ich die Versandmitteilung mit Tracking: "
> ...





un..inc schrieb:


> Hat ja keinen stress...


----------



## un..inc (7. August 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


>



Najaaaaa, dass der Rahmen ankommt, während ich daheim bin wäre schon cool. 
Der Rest ist mir  erst mal egal...


----------



## un..inc (10. August 2017)

So, der Rahmen ist da, aber ich nicht... Meh... 
Die Felgen in neuer Farbe sind auch unterwegs. Da freut sich der Nachbar, wenn das alles bei ihm steht. 
Gabel hab ich noch keine gefunden. RCZ hat seltenst 29er.
Bei Rose hab ich ein mega Pike Schnäppchen verpasst. 400€ 29er dpa. 
Der Chinamann hat meine Nabe noch nicht verschickt. 
Zwecks Kettenlinie könnte doch ein bb30 DM kettenblatt ohne offset auf einer normalen gxp Kurbel super passen, oder? 
LEIDER gibt es ja die truvativ stylo kurbeln in Alu noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## MrBrightside (10. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> So, der Rahmen ist da, aber ich nicht... Meh...
> Die Felgen in neuer Farbe sind auch unterwegs. Da freut sich der Nachbar, wenn das alles bei ihm steht.
> Gabel hab ich noch keine gefunden. RCZ hat seltenst 29er.
> Bei Rose hab ich ein mega Pike Schnäppchen verpasst. 400€ 29er dpa.
> ...


Mit 0 Offset auf der GXP Kurbel solltest wirklich ziemlich genau die passende Kettenlinie hinbekommen(55mm statt 56mm).
Klasse Idee


----------



## Plumpssack (11. August 2017)

Ich habe auch ein KB ohne Offset auf einer GXP Kurbel und finde die Kettenlinie ideal.


----------



## Felger (11. August 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Mit 0 Offset auf der GXP Kurbel solltest wirklich ziemlich genau die passende Kettenlinie hinbekommen(55mm statt 56mm).
> Klasse Idee


hab ich am Last FF so gemacht - past wunderbar


----------



## un..inc (11. August 2017)

Weiß jemand nen Shop, wo die truvativ stylo oder Descendant kurbeln in Alu und nicht hässlich lieferbar sind? 
Bei r2-bike gibt's die Carbon stylo, aber NOCH bin ich nicht gewillt fast 100€ mehr zu zahlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (11. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Weiß jemand nen Shop, wo die truvativ stylo oder Descendant kurbeln in Alu und nicht hässlich lieferbar sind?
> Bei r2-bike gibt's die Carbon stylo, aber NOCH bin ich nicht gewillt fast 100€ mehr zu zahlen...


Am günstigsten, wenn du GBP als Währung auswählst.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CSTRUDEC/truvativ-descendant-direct-mount-chainset-gxp


----------



## Plumpssack (11. August 2017)

http://m.ebay.de/itm/Sram-Kurbelarme-Karbone-S2210-GXP-neu-/362066713167?hash=item544cdb9a4f:g:xHQAAOSw8vdZdcbt&_trkparms=pageci%3Aac734095-7ea4-11e7-9317-74dbd1806b0e%7Cparentrq%3Ad1c81cf815d0ab4d29adfda0ffffe9a2%7Ciid%3A1

Wie wärs mit der OEM X0 Kurbel?
Gibts manchmal auch für 120-130, fahre ich auch 2x.

Immer mal in Ebay und Bikemarkt gucken.


----------



## Phi-Me (11. August 2017)

Fahre ich auch. Top Teil!


----------



## un..inc (11. August 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Am günstigsten, wenn du GBP als Währung auswählst.
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CSTRUDEC/truvativ-descendant-direct-mount-chainset-gxp



Die gibt es bei Planet x leider nur in 170mm Länge. Hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Trotzdem vielen Dank! 



Plumpssack schrieb:


> http://m.ebay.de/itm/Sram-Kurbelarme-Karbone-S2210-GXP-neu-/362066713167?hash=item544cdb9a4f:g:xHQAAOSw8vdZdcbt&_trkparms=pageci%3Aac734095-7ea4-11e7-9317-74dbd1806b0e%7Cparentrq%3Ad1c81cf815d0ab4d29adfda0ffffe9a2%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Wie wärs mit der OEM X0 Kurbel?
> Gibts manchmal auch für 120-130, fahre ich auch 2x.
> ...



Danke! Die hab ich schon im Blick!  aber zu selten

Allerdings könnte man bei den stylos und Descendants das kettenblatt noch verkaufen und so den effektiv Preis drücken...


----------



## moggale (12. August 2017)

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=175433;menu=1000,2,88
Die Truvativ Descendent in Alu ist doch Hübsch!


----------



## un..inc (12. August 2017)

moggale schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=175433;menu=1000,2,88
> Die Truvativ Descendent in Alu ist doch Hübsch!



Richtig, für das Geld kann ich aber auch fast die Carbon stylo nehmen, die bei r2 170€ kostet
Die Alu Versionen bekommt man so anders für um die 80€...


----------



## Phi-Me (15. August 2017)

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/fox-ra...-15x110mm-tapered-matte-black-910-20-108.html

Geht laut Anleitung bis 3,0er Reifen und lässt sich frei nach Schnauze traveln...

Bei dem Preis, passt das doch wie Arsch auf Eimer!


----------



## un..inc (15. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/fox-ra...-15x110mm-tapered-matte-black-910-20-108.html
> 
> Geht laut Anleitung bis 3,0er Reifen und lässt sich frei nach Schnauze traveln...
> 
> Bei dem Preis, passt das doch wie Arsch auf Eimer!



Meinst du da passen 29er rein? Die wäre wirklich perfekt...


----------



## Phi-Me (15. August 2017)

Nee, auch die 3,0 muss ich zurück nehmen...

Hatte die falsche Zeichnung...

Verdammt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (15. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Nee, auch die 3,0 muss ich zurück nehmen...
> 
> Hatte die falsche Zeichnung...
> 
> Verdammt!



Trotzdem vielen Dank, dass du die Augen auf hältst!


----------



## un..inc (18. August 2017)

Gabel : check! 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...ack-150-mm-1-5-tapered-15-x-100-mm-o95309662/

Somit sollten die Nabe, Speichen etc die gleichen wie bei dir sein, oder?!


----------



## freetourer (18. August 2017)

Falls Du noch eine Kurbel brauchst (BB30 war doch richtig?):

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/992226-sram-x0-kurbel-bb-30-175mm-nagelneu


----------



## Phi-Me (18. August 2017)

Jap, dann kannste alles gleich aufbauen... 

Aber über die Speichen Länge müssen wir nich reden, wenn klar ist welche Nippel du nimmst


----------



## un..inc (18. August 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Falls Du noch eine Kurbel brauchst (BB30 war doch richtig?):
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/992226-sram-x0-kurbel-bb-30-175mm-nagelneu



Ach, wenn ich als so viel hätte wie bb30 Kurbeln... 
Danke, aber ich suche gxp...


----------



## un..inc (18. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Jap, dann kannste alles gleich aufbauen...
> 
> Aber über die Speichen Länge müssen wir nich reden, wenn klar ist welche Nippel du nimmst



Dann bestelle ich einfach genau das gleiche wie du...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (18. August 2017)

Das kannst du machen. allerdings habe ich nochmals nachgeschaut:

16 x 276 und 48 x 274. Das war im Anfangspost falsch.

Die Nippel https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=3242

machen allerdings nur Sinn, wenn man auch den passenden Schlüssel hat. 
Den habe ich nun doch noch gefunden:

https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13823

Damit ist das ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## un..inc (18. August 2017)

Ach Menno. Jetz hab ich mir gerade noch den :
https://www.bike-components.de/de/P...ND-1-p37411/blau-schwarz-universal-o24100001/
Mit bestellt... 
Aber der kann ja auch zurück gehen. 
Gibt's die von dir angegebenen Speichen auch in weiß? Ich würde gerne die zwei Speichen ums Ventil in weiß machen, wie bei meinen sun Ringlé Charger pro. 

Wenn du akuten Elan hast, könntest du mir dummie ja mal ne "Einkaufs Liste" schreiben.


----------



## Phi-Me (19. August 2017)

Ist ja schnell erledigt:
Bei CNC brauchst du zu den obenstehenden Sachen noch:

https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11395

und 48 Speichen in 274 

und 16 Speichen in 276

https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-pa...m-race-speiche-schwarz-2-0-1-8-2-0mm/a-32063/

Bei Nippel und Speichen kann man gerne ein paar mehr als Ersatz bestellen.




Deinen Nippelspanner kannst du übrigens für die Nippel von CNC gar nicht benutzen...

Wenn du doch normale 12mm Nippel nehmen solltest, musst du die Speichen 2 mm kürzer wählen.

Aber wenn du alles gleich holst wie ich, dann sollte das ja hin hauen...

Bin gespannt was du berichtest.

PS: habe in beiden shops keine weissen Speichen gefunden, die passen.

Vllt. einfach die vier Speichen lackieren?


----------



## un..inc (20. August 2017)

So, heute endlich heim gekommen. Rahmen und Felgen haben dort schon sehnsüchtig auf mich gewartet. 
Das Lila der Felgen "knallt" nicht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. 
Hoffentlich passt es trotzdem zum Vorbau, den ich heute noch bestelle. 
Sollte ich die Spacer auch in Lila nehmen oder ist schwarz hübscher? 

Wie kann man bei dem Dämpfer an die Rebound schraube kommen? Das ist ja mit den Fingern unmöglich. 
Wie verlege ich am besten die Leitung der Stealth - Sattelstütze?


----------



## Phi-Me (20. August 2017)

Kannste nur mit dem innensechskant versuchen. Hab mich das auch gefragt. Ziemlich dämlich.

Die Leitung verlegst du unter dem Unterrohr. Dann nach oben vor dem Tretlager und dann am Dämpfer vorbei mit den beiden Schlitzen und Kabelbindern da fixieren...

Grüße


----------



## un..inc (20. August 2017)

Danke! 
Mal schauen wie das klappt. 
Bei Nubuk gibt's keine 276er Speichen. 
Was mach ich da jetz?


----------



## Phi-Me (20. August 2017)

Bei cnc oder rose gucken, was die so da haben. Kannst dt swiss revos für die Seite nehmen, wenn du nicht zu moppelig bist. Dann baust du sogar lastgerecht, weil die nur 1.5mm in der Verjüngung haben...


----------



## Phi-Me (20. August 2017)

Kannst auch einfach alles hier kaufen.

Sparst dir ja den Versand bei nubuk. Dann zahlst du nicht groß was drauf...

https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=154_316&products_id=2068

Alternative, welche etwas leichter ist und dann belastungsgerecht aufgebaut:

https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=154_316&products_id=2821

Für Bremsseite vorne und Antriebsseite hinten.

Also 16 x 274 und 16 x 276 DT Revolution

und 32 x 274 DT Competition 

Sparst du pro Laufrad ca 25-30 gramm

oooder

48 x 274 und 16 x 276 DT Competition


----------



## un..inc (20. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> wenn du nicht zu moppelig bist



Hab leider 90KG nackig, daher eher doof...



Phimi schrieb:


> 48 x 274 und 16 x 276 DT Competition



Der Einfachheit halber wird es diese Variante werden.
VIELEN DANK!


----------



## un..inc (20. August 2017)

Bei Rose muss ich eh noch bestellen, da kosten die Competition 53ct.
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/dt-swiss-competition-speiche-schwarz/aid:807361
Könnte ich da theoretisch auch die 277er nehmen? Sorry, hab echt keine Ahnung davon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (20. August 2017)

Kannst du machen. Passt


----------



## Phi-Me (20. August 2017)

Hier mal die Berechnung. Musst überall 1-2 mm mindestens drauf packen. In soweit passt das sehr gut.


----------



## michel77 (21. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Wie kann man bei dem Dämpfer an die Rebound schraube kommen? Das ist ja mit den Fingern unmöglich.





Phimi schrieb:


> Kannste nur mit dem innensechskant versuchen. Hab mich das auch gefragt. Ziemlich dämlich.



So ein Pommesspieß aus Holz funktioniert ganz gut. Ist dann auch nicht ärgerlich, wenn man den ab und an verliert.


----------



## un..inc (21. August 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Vom 30. Juni:
> _"I'm interested in buying the "Slackerizer T7-3" headset which should have
> the following specs:
> 
> ...



Meinst du, man könnte auch den 
*T7-4 EC44/ZS56 120-130mm Taper Steerer*
nehmen?
Der wäre mittlerweile wieder verfügbar...


----------



## HorstMaria (21. August 2017)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-degree-ec44-zs56---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-945-p.asp

Der ist gerad reduziert und sollte passen.


----------



## Plumpssack (21. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Meinst du, man könnte auch den
> *T7-4 EC44/ZS56 120-130mm Taper Steerer*
> nehmen?
> Der wäre mittlerweile wieder verfügbar...


Nur wenn du einen XL Rahmen hast. Die werden sich schon was dabei denken, dass der da nur von 120mm bis 130mm Steuerrohrlänge verwendet werden soll.


----------



## un..inc (21. August 2017)

OK, ihr habt recht, die werden sich freilich was dabei denken...


----------



## Phi-Me (21. August 2017)

Pack doch erst mal den normalen rein... So wie der bei mir geflutscht ist, kriegst du  den bei Bedarf immer locker raus...


----------



## un..inc (21. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Pack doch erst mal den normalen rein... So wie der bei mir geflutscht ist, kriegst du  den bei Bedarf immer locker raus...



Genau das ist jetzt mein Plan. 

Gabel kommt heute. Ich hoffe, dass ich baldmöglichst ein paar Fotos nachreichen kann...
Hab mir schon gefühlte 1234 Videos zum Thema Laufradbau angeschaut.  Freue mich auf die "neue" Herausforderung. Leider hat es ewig gedauert bis der Aliexpress-Verkäufer verschickt hat. Bin gespannt wie lange die Reise für die Hinterradnabe dauert.
Ansonsten müsste ich fast alle Komponenten daheim oder im Zulauf haben. Ich konnte durch einen 20€/75€MBW-Gutschein bei Rose noch richtig was sparen. 

Unschlüssig bin ich mir noch beim Thema Reifen.
Und bei der Kurbel weiß ich auch noch nicht genau wo es hin gehen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (21. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> ....
> Ichkonnte durch einen 20€/75€MBW-Gutschein bei Rose noch richtig was sparen.
> 
> ...



Wo gibt es den denn? - Ich müsste auch noch etwas bestellen.

Viel Spaß beim Laufradbau btw.


----------



## un..inc (21. August 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den denn? - Ich müsste auch noch etwas bestellen.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Laufradbau btw.



Der kam per Newsletter-Mail und ist offensichtlich personalisiert / einmalig gültig...






Im Zweifelsfall geht der 10€-Newsletter-Gutschein ab 50€ ja auch immer.


----------



## un..inc (22. August 2017)

Sooooooo...
Es gibt die ersten Bilder, da VIELE Komponenten angekommen sind. 

Sixpack Skywalker 35 Vorbau.
Farbvergleich mit der Sixpack SAM Felge.
Passt ganz gut. 







Der ist wirklich hübsch!  "Schnäppchen" bei Rose für 55€

Detail des Dropper Posts:







Gabel:






Farbliche Anpassung mittels:




Lenker ausm Bikemarkt:




Erster Vorgeschmack auf die Farbkombination:





VR-Nabe, Nippel und Werkzeug kommen Donnerstag, nächste Woche kann ich mir Laufrad bauen anfangen...


----------



## Phi-Me (22. August 2017)

Einfach geile Farbkombination!

Hatte damit ja wirklich auch gespielt, aber alles von sixpack ist bei einem solch knappen Budget doch teuer und ehrlich gesasgt wollte ich das meinem Kollegen nicht aufbinden, nur weil es mir gefällt...


----------



## un..inc (22. August 2017)

Ja klar, ich hätte auch noch nen schwarzen Vorbau daheim gehabt, aber wirklich kurz war der nicht und zu Geo hätte er nicht gepasst.
Die Sattelklemme hat jetzt auch nur 6€ gekostet. Mehr soll es dann auch von der Farbe nicht werden.
EVTL. Pedale, aber da werden es wohl die XPEDO Spry aus Kostengründen.
Über die Gabel bin ich wirklich recht froh. 319€ für ne 34er Talas Factory in nagelneu incl Garantie ist wirklich in Ordnung.
Eigentlich wollte ich auf ne Suntour Auron gehen, aber die war gebraucht auch nur unwesentlich günstiger.

Bei den Reifen hab ich mich jetz für Maxxis Minion DHF TR Dual EXO Protection vorn und Minion Semislick TR Dual EXO Protection hinten entschieden.
Preislich noch ganz ok...

Ach BTW, @Phimi , meinst du diese Befestigungen für die Leitung des Dropper Posts:




Das wird ganz schön eng da innen, oder?!?


----------



## Phi-Me (22. August 2017)

Das sieht so aus, aber funktioniert ohne Probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (23. August 2017)

Kann mir eigentlich jemand ein günstiges Tubeless-Felgen-(klebe)-Band empfehlen?
Vielleicht sogar mit Link?


----------



## Phi-Me (23. August 2017)

Ich nehme immer 25mm Gewebeband (duct tape)  vom obi... 

(duck und weg...)


----------



## Plumpssack (23. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich jemand ein günstiges Tubeless-Felgen-(klebe)-Band empfehlen?
> Vielleicht sogar mit Link?



Tesa 4289 ist das "Stans Yellow Tape".

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tesa-Strappi...-Felgenband-/332343872231?hash=item4d613d0ae7

Der Meterpreis ist zwar günstig, wahrscheinlich brauchst du aber keine 66m 

Eine Rolle ist halt lebenslanger Felgenbandvorrat (ca 35 Laufräder)


----------



## un..inc (23. August 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Tesa 4289 ist das "Stans Yellow Tape".
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tesa-Strappi...-Felgenband-/332343872231?hash=item4d613d0ae7
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht, kostet aber wohl genau so viel wie ne Rolle von Stans für zwei Laufräder... 
Ich denke, da werde ich mal zuschlagen.


----------



## un..inc (23. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Kannst auch einfach alles hier kaufen.
> 
> Sparst dir ja den Versand bei nubuk. Dann zahlst du nicht groß was drauf...
> 
> ...



Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass die 16 x 276 für die rechte bzw. nicht-Brems-Seite *vorne *sind?
Hinten scheint ja symmetrisch eingespeicht werden zu können, oder nicht?!?


----------



## Phi-Me (23. August 2017)

Beide Aussagen sind korrekt! 

Passt!


----------



## un..inc (23. August 2017)

Merci!
Ich bin heute aber auch on Fire...


----------



## Phi-Me (26. August 2017)

wooky123 schrieb:


> *SRAM Kurbel Kurbelgarnitur XX1, schwarz/rot, 16.8 x 16.8 x 3 cm*
> 175mm QF168



https://www.amazon.de/SRAM-Kurbel-K...sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1503745374&sr=1-2


----------



## un..inc (26. August 2017)

Danke, ich hab bei rcz schon ne Kurbel bestellt. Bin gespannt wann die kommt, aber der Preis hier war ja mal richtig krass. 
Wäre aber eh zu spät gewesen.


----------



## un..inc (31. August 2017)

Gestern konnte ich endlich den Steuersatz einpressen und "mal schnell" Gabel, Vorbau und Lenker montieren.
BB hatte ich noch ein Ultegra HTII rum liegen und erstmal eingebaut. Mal schauen, ob das hält...

Meine Hinterradnabe ist wohl gerade beim Zoll... Hoffentlich kommt sie schnell und billig durch. 
Vielleicht komme ich aber heute dazu mit dem Vorderrad anzufangen.

Reicht als Vorspanner anstatt der Ahaed-Kralle eigentlich auch ein Expander? Hab da vom Crosser noch einen übrig.
Normal hat der ja nicht viel zu tun, oder?!

Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich das Jekyll so aufgerüstet wie es ist verkaufen soll und mir GX-11 oder GX-Eagle und die MT5 neu kaufen soll, oder ob ich GX-11 und MT5 vom Jekyll nehmen soll und an selbiges die "alte" XT 2x10 und Elixir 7 bauen soll. Der Charger Pro LRS könnte ans Hardtail wandern, genau wie Lenker, Vorbau etc. Nur die Durolux-Gabel wäre für das 45650b wohl etwas zu viel...

Prinzipiell könnte ich das Jekyll also fast zu 100% auf Werksauslieferung zurückbauen, aber dann natürlich kaum noch was dafür bekommen.

Was meint ihr könnte finanziell sinnvoller sein. Ich meine die GX Eagle Upgrade Gruppe gibts für 300€. Das reizt mich schon seeeeehr! 

*GRÜBEL*

Bilder kommen hoffentlich heute Abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (31. August 2017)

Na huch, da war die Nabe ja heute doch schon da. Ohne Zoll.

Aber noch mal Huch : die kann ich doch gar nicht symmetrisch einspeichen, weil die gar nicht mittig im Rahmen liegt?!





Oder sehe ich da was falsch.?!


----------



## MrBrightside (31. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Na huch, da war die Nabe ja heute doch schon da. Ohne Zoll.
> 
> Aber noch mal Huch : die kann ich doch gar nicht symmetrisch einspeichen, weil die gar nicht mittig im Rahmen liegt?!
> 
> ...


Wenn du jetzt den Abstand Nabenflansch-Strebe auf beiden Seiten misst, bist du schlauer.


----------



## un..inc (31. August 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt den Abstand Nabenflansch-Strebe auf beiden Seiten misst, bist du schlauer.



Und eben genau diese Abstände sind unterschiedlich. Das soll das Bild mit dem Zollstock zeigen. 

Ein Versuch das genauer zu machen :


----------



## Phi-Me (31. August 2017)

Du hast genug Fleisch in Speiche und Nippel um das auszugleichen. 

Fang einfach mal an.  

Wird schon


----------



## MrBrightside (31. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Und eben genau diese Abstände sind unterschiedlich. Das soll das Bild mit dem Zollstock zeigen.
> 
> Ein Versuch das genauer zu machen :
> 
> ...



EDIT VERRECHNET... 

Danke. So erkenn ich's jetzt auch. 1,5cm zur Antriebsseite. Ist schon ein bisschen was.

(Hab kaum Ahnung vom Einspeichen  )


----------



## un..inc (31. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Du hast genug Fleisch in Speiche und Nippel um das auszugleichen.
> 
> Fang einfach mal an.
> 
> Wird schon



Oh Fuck!
Ich bin der größte Idiot der Welt...
Du hast die Kiste als 27,5er aufgebaut, oder?

Die Speichen sind nämlich deutlich zu kurz für 29er...

Oder mache ich mal wieder was falsch?

Edit : Jup, die 29er hat nen 600er ERD...
OH MAN IST DAS DÄMLICH!!! 
Hmmmmm, die Speichen könnte ich zurück schicken und passende ordern. 
Kann mir da noch mal jemand ne berechnen helfen?


----------



## MrBrightside (31. August 2017)

Dann würd ich hinten auch gleich verschiedene Längen links und rechts nehmen.


----------



## un..inc (31. August 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Dann würd ich hinten auch gleich verschiedene Längen links und rechts nehmen.



Sind übrigens "nur" 1cm Unterschied bei dem Flanschen. 

Boah, Reg ich mich gerade über meine eigene Dummheit auf... Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhh...


----------



## un..inc (31. August 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Sind übrigens "nur" 1cm Unterschied bei dem Flanschen.
> 
> Boah, Reg ich mich gerade über meine eigene Dummheit auf... Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhh...



Geil, jetzt findet man auch noch unterschiedliche ERD-Werte auf verschiedenen Seiten...

https://www.bike-components.de/de/SIXPACK-RACING/S-A-M-Disc-29-Felge-Auslaufmodell-p45320/
sagt




Dieser stimmt jedoch mit der 27,5-Felge überein, scheint also ein Fehler zu sein...

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/sixpack-sam-allmountain-felge-29er
sagt




Eine Bewertung bei Bike24 sagt




Ich schaue mal was die Werte an Unterschieden bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (31. August 2017)

Ich hab mich voll vertan. Falsch abgelesen und ...

Wenn es nur 5mm nach rechts muss bekommst das wohl auch mit gleichen Speichen hin...


----------



## un..inc (31. August 2017)

Ich hab mal die Berechnung mit beiden ERD gemacht.
Da "wir" ja auch 14er Alu-Nippel (siehe weiter vorn) verwenden, habe ich mal die genommen.
Kann mir das mal bitte jemand "verifizieren"?
Hätte daraufhin jetzt 48x292 und 16x294 bestellt. Natürlich mit je vier Reserven...


----------



## Phi-Me (31. August 2017)

Oh nein:

Jap, meins war ein 27.5er

Ich hab das auch leider bisher nicht rauslesen können, dass du als 29er aufbauen willst. 

Mach die Berechnung einfach wieder über den Speichen Kalkulator von dt. 

Gib die Werte ein, welche ich auch eingetragen habe, allerdings als Erd dann 600.

Dann je speiche 2mm drauf und dann passts.


----------



## un..inc (31. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Oh nein:
> 
> Jap, meins war ein 27.5er
> 
> ...



Siehe oben.  Bitte beachte die geänderten Nippel im Vergleich zu deinen...


----------



## Phi-Me (31. August 2017)

Bitte rechne mit 12er Nippeln und dann 2mm drauf. 

Ich weiß nicht genau, ob die 14er auch wirklich 2mm mehr Gewinde haben...


----------



## Phi-Me (31. August 2017)

Ich kann gerade schlecht vergleichen, da ich im Urlaub bin...

Sieht soweit aber alles Schlüssig aus.

Rechne einfach zur Sicherheit nich mal mit 12er nippeln und dann überall zwischen 1.5 und 2.5 mm drauf. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (31. August 2017)

Hier noch mal mit 12er Nippeln...


----------



## Phi-Me (31. August 2017)

Achso.. Du hast Ndere Nippel... 

Ich krieg hier mim handy nichts mit. 

Dann sollte es passen... 

Viel Spaß


----------



## un..inc (31. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Achso.. Du hast Ndere Nippel...
> 
> Ich krieg hier mim handy nichts mit.
> 
> ...



Erst mal nen schönen Urlaub! 
Ich hab die gleichen Nippel wie du... bei CNC bestellt...


----------



## Phi-Me (31. August 2017)

Oookay. Dann nimm die 12er Rechnung. +1.5-2.5 mm(unterscheiden die sich überhaupt?) 

Zum Erd :
27.5 Außendurchmesser 584 mm Erd 563

29 Außendurchmesser 622. =>601mm Erd

(rein rechnerisch) 

Grüße!


----------



## un..inc (31. August 2017)

DANKE für eure Hilfe!!!

Ich habe mir nun aufgrund der Berechnung mit 600er ERD und 12er Nippeln:





16x 296mm
48x 292mm 

nachgeordert.

Schließlich gibt's die ja auch "nur" in 2mm Abstufung.

Könnte das dies mal klappen?


----------



## Phi-Me (31. August 2017)

Das sieht links hinten etwas knapp aus. 

Da Hätte ich eher 294 geordert...

Sollte aber auch so gehen. 

Grüße!


----------



## un..inc (31. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Das sieht links hinten etwas knapp aus.
> 
> Da Hätte ich eher 294 geordert...
> 
> ...


Mein Fehler.
Da hätte stehen sollen, ich HÄTTE jetzt folgendes nachgeordert.
Natürlich ist das noch nicht vollzogen. 
Ohne eine ordentliche Bestätigung werde ich derzeit den Teufel tun. 

Dann ändere ich das jetz noch auf:

16x296
16x294
32x292


----------



## Phi-Me (31. August 2017)

Damit wirst du fahren wie ein junger Gott! 

Ne Woche später, aber echt schön


----------



## un..inc (6. September 2017)

Mensch, Laufräder einspeichen macht ja richtig Spaß! 
Alle Speichen drin und fest.
Habe es nach folgendem Video gemacht: 




Super Anleitung für Noobs wie mich!

Ich habe mir ein günstiges Tensiometer (http://www.wigglesport.de/x-tools-speichentensiometer/) besorgt und mal alle Speichen (je einer Seite) auf einen Wert gebracht, den ich gerade nicht im Kopf hab.  
Welche absolute Speichenspannung macht denn eigentlich grob Sinn?

Jetzt wollen die Teile nur noch Zentriert werden, da sie trotz gleicher Spannung nicht wirklich rund laufen.
Ansonsten habe ich Schaltwerk und VR-Bremse vom Jekyll montiert, HR-Bremse braucht eine neue Leitung, die schon daheim liegt.

Ich hatte die Möglichkeit SEEEEEEHR günstig an eine VYRO AmEn1 zu kommen. Bin gespannt wann und ob die ankommt. 
Ich befürchte jedoch fast, dass die Kettenstrebe nicht genug Platz für das große Kettenblatt lässt. 
Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wo ich den Schaltzug verlegen sollte, weil am Unterrohr ja schon HR-Bremse, Schaltzug und Dropper-Ansteuerung liegen müssen.

Apropos: @Phimi hast du den Dämpfer ausgebaut, im die Ansteuerung für die Sattelstütze zu verlegen?

Folgende Frage muss ich noch mal einbringen:


un..inc schrieb:


> Reicht als Vorspanner anstatt der Ahaed-Kralle eigentlich auch ein Expander? Hab da vom Crosser noch einen übrig.
> Normal hat der ja nicht viel zu tun, oder?!



Ganz schön viel...


----------



## HorstMaria (6. September 2017)

Evtl. möchtest du die VYRO ja wieder los werden, falls sie nicht passt. Ich wäre interessiert[emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (6. September 2017)

HorstMaria schrieb:


> Evtl. möchtest du die VYRO ja wieder los werden, falls sie nicht passt. Ich wäre interessiert[emoji6]



Sorry, aber ein sofortiger Verkauf wäre für mich ethisch nicht vertretbar - wie gesagt - ich habe sie günstigst bekommen. 
Ausprobieren - und wenn es am Stahl-Hardtail ist - werde ich sie auf JEDEN Fall...


----------



## Phi-Me (6. September 2017)

Uhh ne Vyro ist natürlich toll... Die wollte ich auch immer mal probieren. Falls dir das nicht zusagt, weißte bescheid!  

Mit dem Expander kann man ja nicht wirklich vorspannen, oder sehe ich das falsch?! 

Dämpfer habe ich nicht ausgebaut. War fummelig und hat etwas gedauert, aber ging. Im Nachhinein würde ich es vielleicht anders machen, da der ja schon sehr easy rauszuholen ist...


----------



## un..inc (6. September 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Uhh ne Vyro ist natürlich toll... Die wollte ich auch immer mal probieren. Falls dir das nicht zusagt, weißte bescheid!
> 
> Mit dem Expander kann man ja nicht wirklich vorspannen, oder sehe ich das falsch?!
> 
> Dämpfer habe ich nicht ausgebaut. War fummelig und hat etwas gedauert, aber ging. Im Nachhinein würde ich es vielleicht anders machen, da der ja schon sehr easy rauszuholen ist...



Klar spannt der Expander vor. Zumindest bilde ich mir das ein...  Der innere Teil "krallt" sich fest und die Topcap wird eingeschraubt und spannt somit den Steuersatz vor... Wenn danach der Vorbau festgezogen wird, braucht man das Teil ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Phi-Me (6. September 2017)

Stimmt... 

Nach der Expansion kannst du ja noch nachziehen... 

Ich dummerle. Nimm doch. Ist der Vorbau einmal fest, ist die Kralle samt Deckel nur noch Zierde...


----------



## un..inc (6. September 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein günstiges Tensiometer (http://www.wigglesport.de/x-tools-speichentensiometer/) besorgt und mal alle Speichen (je einer Seite) auf einen Wert gebracht, den ich gerade nicht im Kopf hab.
> Welche absolute Speichenspannung macht denn eigentlich grob Sinn?



Kann darauf noch mal jemand eingehen?


----------



## freetourer (6. September 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Kann darauf noch mal jemand eingehen?



Das kommt auch immer auf die Felge an bzw. Felge/Nipppel - Kombination.

So 1000 - 1200N sind aber meist ein guter Wert.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. September 2017)

zentrier erst den höhenschlag raus, dann grob den seitenschlag, ohne dass wieder ein höhenschlag reinkommt und dann sollten die speichen auf die richtige spannung angeglichen werden, möglichst eine seite nach der anderen. damit gehen dann idr auch automatisch die seitenschläge weg


----------



## un..inc (13. September 2017)

Nach einiger Zeit sind die Laufräder in der Tat fertig. 
Leider konnte ich davon noch keine ansprechenden Bilder machen, daher erst noch mal welche von den Teilen... 

Beide Naben zusammen:





Ganz komische Dichtung an der HR-Nabe...





Hier nochmal anders.





So sah der Arbeitsplatz aus:





Nach den anfänglichen Anfängerproblemen ging der Bau gut und schnell voran. Leider hat es wirklich ewig gedauert bis ich zum fertigen auszentrieren gekommen bin.

Das ist eher auf einfachste Art und Weise geschehen. In Rahmen und Gabel mittels Kabelbindern.

Hat ne ganze Weile gedauert bis ich den dreh raus hatte, aber irgendwann war ich relativ zufrieden damit.
Geld verdienen könnte ich damit nicht, aber trotzdem sollte es erst mal reichen.
Ansonsten wurden Züge verlegt, Schaltwerk angebaut etc.

Es gab noch eine neue, leichtere Sattelklemme, da ich hoffte, dass die farblich besser zum Vorbau passt, aber augenscheinlich sind die SIXPACK-Sachen doch alle leicht anders.

Meine SRAM X1-Carbon Kurbel kam gestern von RCZ.
Mit dem 34er 6mm Offset Kettenblatt passt sie nicht in den Rahmen.
Aber es kommt ohnehin ein ovales 28er BB30 mit 0mm Offset hin.

Die Vyro kommt zu 90% ans Hardtail...


----------



## Phi-Me (16. September 2017)

Wie siehts denn weiter aus? Bin hochgradig gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (16. September 2017)

Aaaaach, war so blauäugig zu meinen, dass eine GXP Kurbel in ein HT2 Innenlager passt.
Deshalb brauche ich da jetz erst mal ein neues.
Hab ewig versucht die Reifen tubeless auf die Felgen zu kriegen. Bisher bleibt der Erfolg aus. Selbst mit Kompressor hat es noch nicht geklappt. Morgen muss ich mal mit Seifenwasser ran.
Gabelschaft habe ich gekürzt, Kassette und Bremsscheiben montiert.
Was fehlt noch :
HR Bremsleitung will gekürzt und befüllt werden.
Schalt - und Sattelstützenzug müssen in die Hülsen.
Dann wäre ich so weit durch...
Leider fehlt momentan die Zeit


----------



## JDEM (18. September 2017)

Und gehts hier weiter?

Überlege mir das Teil auch zu kaufen und als 29er aufzubauen. Das reguläre 29er Crafty (steht bei meinem Händler) hat auch nicht mehr Reifenfreiheit und dürfte der gleiche Rahmen wie das +Modell sein.

Hatte ja schonmal ein Dune in Größe L und würde mit 1,84m wieder eins nehmen, obwohl das manchmal schon ein wenig unhandlich war.

Ein Manko ist auch die schlechte Kompatibilität zu manchen Dämpfern, aber der Float X sollte ja auch erstmal taugen.


----------



## un..inc (18. September 2017)

Ich warte gerade noch auf Teile und habe sonst recht viel um die Ohren, daher komm ich nicht zu viel.
Fürchte auch, dass ich diese Woche nicht fertig werde.


----------



## Plumpssack (18. September 2017)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Und gehts hier weiter?
> 
> Überlege mir das Teil auch zu kaufen und als 29er aufzubauen. Das reguläre 29er Crafty (steht bei meinem Händler) hat auch nicht mehr Reifenfreiheit und dürfte der gleiche Rahmen wie das +Modell sein.
> 
> ...


Ich sollte jetzt endlich wieder etwas mehr Zeit haben, bin noch kein einziges Mal richtig gefahren mit dem Rad 

Für den Float X brauchst du wenn du etwas zügiger fährst aber definitiv Volumenspacer, das konnte ich schon ganz eindeutig auf der Straße herausfinden. Hinterbau scheint am Ende leicht degressiv

Bin auch 1,84 und kann sehr bald mehr erzählen. Habs ja auch als 29er aufgebaut.


----------



## un..inc (19. September 2017)

Welche Spacer passen denn in den Float X Evol?
So wirklich habe ich da noch nix gefunden...


----------



## JDEM (19. September 2017)

Glaub das müsste 803-00-802 sein, aber wohl weitgehend ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (19. September 2017)

Oida... 
Für drei dieser Sets bekommt man schon nen 3d-Drucker und kann sich die Teile selber drucken...

Hui, ich habe mich da gerade auf eine Idee gebracht.


----------



## un..inc (30. September 2017)

Tadaaaaaaa!
Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.
Bin so weit fertig. Sticker an der Gabel müssen noch getauscht werden und evtl die hintere Bremsleitung noch bissl gekürzt werden.
Ein neuer Hebel für die Sattelstütze kommt auch noch.
Mehr Bilder und Infos gibt's später.


----------



## Plumpssack (30. September 2017)

Ist das ein 29x2.4 HR2 hinten? Das passt?


----------



## Phi-Me (30. September 2017)

Sahnestück!


----------



## un..inc (30. September 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ist das ein 29x2.4 HR2 hinten? Das passt?



Ist ein 2.3er


----------



## ab-ndy (5. Oktober 2017)

Sehr schick [emoji6] was hast unterm Strich etwa ausgegeben für alles?


----------



## zymnokxx (16. Oktober 2017)

Sehr schöner Aufbau!
Sorry falls ich es überlesen haben sollte: Welche Rahmengröße hast Du genommen? Wie groß bist Du selbst?


----------



## un..inc (17. Oktober 2017)

Servus und danke! 
Ich bin *184 *bei einer Schrittlänge, die ich jedes mal vergesse.  Ich glaube die war bei 87cm, bin mir aber wirklich nicht sicher.
Ich habe nen *L *Rahmen genommen, werde jedoch heute erst die erste größere Runde damit fahren.
Gerade, auf dem Weg in die Arbeit saß ich sehr bequem und zentral auf dem Rad. Nicht sonderlich sportlich sondern relativ aufrecht und somit äußerst angenehm, was mir auch sehr wichtig ist, da ich recht schnell Probleme mit dem Rücken bekomme.
Kleine Anpassungen von Cockpit und Sattel etc muss ich heute während bzw. nach der Feierabendrunde also noch machen, auch der Spacerturm ist noch recht hoch.
Vong 1sten Gefühl her passt es jedoch wie Arsch auf Eimer.


----------



## un..inc (19. Oktober 2017)

Alright, nun mal mein erster Bericht:
Zu 90% bin ich SEEEHR zufrieden. 
Gefühlt beschleunigt es besser als mein 26er Jekyll, man sitzt zentral und sehr bequem.
Der 810er Lenker verleiht mit 35er Vorbau extreme Sicherheit.
Hinterbau funktioniert gut, scheint beim Treten aber zum Wippen zu neigen. Aber ich hab auch noch nicht die richtige Einstellung gefunden.

Ich habe ja gelesen, dass man viel Druck aufs Vorderrad geben muss, habe das aber noch nicht so wirklich getan.
Somit hat es mir in nem Anlieger mal ordentlich das VR weggezogen. Raubkatzenartige Reflexe haben mich gerettet. 
*
An die sonstigen Besitzer:*
Mit den Einstellungen des Dämpfers komm ich jedoch noch nicht klar.
Ist das ein "normales" CTD? Wenn ja sehe ich zwischen T und D kaum einen Unterschied... 
Außerdem kann ich meinen Rebound nicht verstellen. Ich weiß nicht mit wie viel Kraft ich diesen Innenring mit nem 2er Inbus drehen kann. Mit moderater Handkraft geht da nix, was ich nicht gut finde. Keinen Bock das Teil jetz schon einzuschicken.

Jetzt noch ein paar Bilder. Zwar nicht der aktuellste Aufbaustand (Sattel und Sattelstützen-Remote haben sich geändert), aber trotzdem ein paar Details.


----------



## MrBrightside (19. Oktober 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Alright, nun mal mein erster Bericht:
> Zu 90% bin ich SEEEHR zufrieden.
> Gefühlt beschleunigt es besser als mein 26er Jekyll, man sitzt zentral und sehr bequem.
> Der 810er Lenker verleiht mit 35er Vorbau extreme Sicherheit.
> ...


Weißt du die Gesamtkosten für deinen gelungenen Aufbau und willst sie uns mitteilen  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (19. Oktober 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Weißt du die Gesamtkosten für deinen gelungenen Aufbau und willst sie uns mitteilen  ?



Natürlich weiß ich die... 
Ich habe sogar ne ziemlich detaillierte Aufstellung gemacht:
Gelbe Reihen hatte ich noch daheim bzw. vom "alten" Rad genommen.






Ist dadurch kein wirkliches Schnäppchen geworden, aber ich bin äußerst zufrieden mit der Optik und auch der Erfahrung mal Laufräder selber zu bauen.
Wenn jetzt noch der Dämpfer das tut was er soll, ist alles tutti!


----------



## MrBrightside (19. Oktober 2017)

Danke! Interessant.
Hast ja auch nen luxuriösen Aufbau gemacht - da geht der Preis schon klar.


----------



## TobiasB1809 (29. November 2017)

Schickes Teil und schöner Aufbau. 
Mondraker reizt mich auch immer und wenn ich sehe das die 29“ in den Rahmen passen überlege ich ernsthaft mein jeffsy in ein crafty umzubauen (mit orangenem Rahmen oder so)


----------



## volki_d (3. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schön. Ich finde der Preis ist für die Ausstattung aber wirklich gut.


----------



## un..inc (6. Dezember 2017)

Danke, danke!
Bin auch SEHR zufrieden mit meiner Auswahl...
Aber mal noch was anderes;
Boost 157 Steckachse... Ist ja keine x12, sondern eigentlich ne E-Thru, oder?
Ich suche nach ner Möglichkeit im Frühling meinen Croozer-Anhänger zu montieren.
Hat jemand auf die Schnelle ne Idee, wie ich das am Besten bewerkstelligen kann?
Muss kein Schnellspanner sein, ich habe immer noch die Idee, einfach nen LAAAAANGEN Schnellspanner durch die Achse zu schieben und die Kupplung daran zu befestigen, aber ich brauch die passende Steckachse OHNE Schnellspanner oder die richtige Achse incl. Kupplung...


----------



## Phi-Me (6. Dezember 2017)

Ist ja ein 12x 1.5 Gewinde wenn es E-thru ist.

Könntest dir ja dann ne Aluachse besorgen und das Gewinde Reindrehen.

Wäre so die erste Idee... 

Grüße!


----------



## un..inc (6. Dezember 2017)

Ja, drehen ist leider schwierig... 
Ich dachte. dass jemand vielleicht nen passenden oder ähnliches gefunden hat...
https://robertaxleproject.com/what-axle-do-i-need/
ich werde mal meine Achse genau messen. Vielleicht kann ich danach besser was raus finden...


----------



## un..inc (6. Dezember 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> *An die sonstigen Besitzer:*
> Mit den Einstellungen des Dämpfers komm ich jedoch noch nicht klar.
> Ist das ein "normales" CTD? Wenn ja sehe ich zwischen T und D kaum einen Unterschied...
> Außerdem kann ich meinen Rebound nicht verstellen. Ich weiß nicht mit wie viel Kraft ich diesen Innenring mit nem 2er Inbus drehen kann. Mit moderater Handkraft geht da nix, was ich nicht gut finde. Keinen Bock das Teil jetz schon einzuschicken.



Die Frage muss ich noch mal hoch holen...


----------



## Phi-Me (6. Dezember 2017)

An drehen habe ich nicht gedacht...

Hätte ein massives 12mm Aluprofil genommen. Hinten ein 7er Loch rein und dann ein Gewinde reinschneiden. Mit ordentlich schraubenkleber ne M8er Schraube da rein.

Und auf der anderen Seite per Hand das 12.5er Gewinde machen...

Muss man nur gucken, was da so ein Gewindeschneider kostet.

Zur Dämpferfrage: würde um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen deb Dämpfer oben Abschrauben und mal mit der Hand ausprobieren. Dass es kaum einen Unterschied zwischt T und D gibt kann ich aber auch bestätigen. Denke, dass das am Hinterbau liegt. Der wippt durch den Kettenzug ja auch offen nicht sonderlich.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (6. Dezember 2017)

Hmmm... E-Thru ist leider M12 x 1.5... Standard ist M12 x 1.75. Damit fallen die Standard-Schneider im Hausgebrauch schon mal raus. 
ich versuche das heute mal alles zu messen. 
Alustange ist ja in der Tat saugünstig. 
Den Rest könnte ich fast organisieren.
Mal schauen was man da machen kann...

Achso: WIE BESCHISSEN HALTEN DENN DIE CONTINENTAL BARON TUBELESS??? Das kann man ja voll in die Tonne kloppen... Alle zwei Wochen sind die wieder leer und man bekommt sie kaum aufgepumpt... Der High Roller hält seit dem ersten Tag die Luft...


----------



## TobiasB1809 (6. Dezember 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Achso: WIE BESCHISSEN HALTEN DENN DIE CONTINENTAL BARON TUBELESS??? Das kann man ja voll in die Tonne kloppen... Alle zwei Wochen sind die wieder leer und man bekommt sie kaum aufgepumpt... Der High Roller hält seit dem ersten Tag die Luft...



Das kenn ich. Zwar nicht leer, aber so 0,4-0,5 verlieren die bei mir auch so alle 2-3 Wochen. 
Aber trotzdem ist der Reifen ne Bombe was grip angeht und vom Rollwiderstand auch sehr gut finde ich


----------



## un..inc (18. Dezember 2017)

Hab mal nachgemessen. Ist ein 1,75er Gewinde bei 192mm Schaftlänge...
Bei Rose gibt's den Thule-Adapter für 59€. -10€ Gutschein. 
Für nen Fuffi bin ich dann damit glücklich.
Somit kann ich sogar mein Anhänger-Zieh-Stahl-Hardtail verkaufen und das Crafty als 1-für-alles-Bike hernehmen.
Freut das Frauchen wieder. 

PS: Bei Superstar Components gibts heute 33% auf alle UK-gefertigten Sachen.
Nano X EVO-Pedale 
Slackerizer Headsets 
etc.

Bei selbigen werde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Phi-Me (18. Dezember 2017)

Also wenns 12 x1, 75 ist, dann kann man ja jede normale Schraube nehmen

Auch gut zu wissen. 

Grüße!


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Dezember 2017)

Hat eigentlich irgendeiner den Rahmen mal gewogen?


----------



## Phi-Me (19. Dezember 2017)

Jaaaa....

...aber natürlich den Wert vergessen=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab mal in einer Tabelle 3580g aufgeschrieben, weiß aber nicht mehr was alles mitgewogen wurde.
Ich glaube mein Winkelsteuersatz, Dämpfer und Achse. Dann müsste er nackt in L bei ca. 3-3.1kg sein. Kann aber auch falsch sein...


----------



## Seebl (30. Dezember 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Achso: WIE BESCHISSEN HALTEN DENN DIE CONTINENTAL BARON TUBELESS??? Das kann man ja voll in die Tonne kloppen... Alle zwei Wochen sind die wieder leer und man bekommt sie kaum aufgepumpt... Der High Roller hält seit dem ersten Tag die Luft...


Dein Ernst? 
Meine 2 Barone haben erstmal keinerlei Luft gehalten (platt in 15min). Erst durch einreiben mit Dichtmilch und vieles Lagern auf der Seite (kam alles aus der Karkasse) geht es endlich. Jetzt noch etwa 0.5bar pro Nacht, das reicht mir. 

Wie hoch kommt denn das Tretlager bei einem 29'' Aufbau?


----------



## Plumpssack (30. Dezember 2017)

Seebl schrieb:


> Wie hoch kommt denn das Tretlager bei einem 29'' Aufbau?





Plumpssack schrieb:


> Lenker ist noch zu hoch und Vorbau zu lang.
> 
> Lenkwinkel ist laut Handy App genau 66° mit -2° Steuersatz und 150er 29er 36.
> Tretlagerabsenkung sind 20mm. Eigentlich recht wenig aber das Specialized Enduro 29 hat genauso viel. Bin gespannt wie es sich auf dem Trail anfühlen wird.
> ...


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Februar 2018)

@un..inc kannst du eventuell ein Foto davon machen wie viel Platz du noch beim HR2 hast? Am Besten von unterm Tretlager, dann kann man es gut sehen


----------



## un..inc (12. Februar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> @un..inc kannst du eventuell ein Foto davon machen wie viel Platz du noch beim HR2 hast? Am Besten von unterm Tretlager, dann kann man es gut sehen



Auf die Schnelle kann ich dir das hier anbieten:





Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass du da schon nachgeschaut hast.
*EDIT: Ich sehe gerade, dass das Bild ja eh oben schon eingebettet ist... *

Ich kann versuchen morgen mal dran zu denken ein Bild zu machen. In die Kälte der Radgarage bringt mich heute nix mehr. 

Im Gegenzug könntest du mal ein Bild von deinem Angleset machen.  Meins von Superstar kam neulich an, baut aber mega hoch auf und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das so sein muss...


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Februar 2018)

un..inc schrieb:


> Auf die Schnelle kann ich dir das hier anbieten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das klingt fair :


 
Die Schale oben baut 10mm hoch, die Staubkappe 4mm und unten ist es wie bei jedem normalen Steuersatz auch.

 

Das kommt raus mit 557mm Gabeleinbaulänge - und 20mm BB Drop


----------



## un..inc (13. Februar 2018)

Okay, meins ist ähnlich vom Aufbau... war irgendwie erschrocken. 
Mal schauen, wann ich es schaffe es einzubauen.. 
Hier noch das versprochene Bild :


----------



## Plumpssack (1. März 2018)

Ich glaube ich habe den perfekten Hinterreifen für unser Mondraker Crafty gefunden:




Maxxis Agressor 2.5 WT. Einigermaßen breit und flach - überall min. 6mm Platz auf 30er Felge.


----------



## Plumpssack (1. März 2018)

Im Maxxis Thread heißt es allerdings dass die DD Reifen noch wachsen. Bin mal gespannt wie groß er noch wird.


----------



## un..inc (2. März 2018)

Ich check jetz erstmal den HRII und im Sommer den Rock Razor.
Wenn die runter sind komme ich bestimmt auf den Agressor zurück...
Jetz muss ich erst mal dazu kommen, das Angleset zu installieren und nen Kettenstrebenschutz zu basteln.
Der Lack ist nicht besonders Widerstandsfähig. Aber ich finde momentan einfach keine Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (11. März 2018)

Wie fährst sich das Crafty eigentlich?
Man hört ja von Mondraker Bikes immer das die Dinger nur bei hoher Gewschwindigkeit fahrbar sind und technisch absolut untauglich und behäbig sein sollen.
Ach so und geht bei 27ern noch mehr als 3,0 Zoll rein?


----------



## Plumpssack (11. März 2018)

un..inc schrieb:


> Ich check jetz erstmal den HRII und im Sommer den Rock Razor.
> Wenn die runter sind komme ich bestimmt auf den Agressor zurück...
> Jetz muss ich erst mal dazu kommen, das Angleset zu installieren und nen Kettenstrebenschutz zu basteln.
> Der Lack ist nicht besonders Widerstandsfähig. Aber ich finde momentan einfach keine Zeit...


Der effektivste Kettenstrebenschutz bezüglich Geräuschreduzierung ist mMn die weiche Seite von Klett-Klebeband. Z.B. Tesa On&Off. Kannst einfach zurecht schneiden und klebt wie sau. Schmutzempfindlich ist es auch nicht.


OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Wie fährst sich das Crafty eigentlich?
> Man hört ja von Mondraker Bikes immer das die Dinger nur bei hoher Gewschwindigkeit fahrbar sind und technisch absolut untauglich und behäbig sein sollen.
> Ach so und geht bei 27ern noch mehr als 3,0 Zoll rein?


Das einzige wobei es bei mir angenehm wäre wenn das Rad etwas kürzer wäre sind Spitzkehren bergauf. Da verliere ich dann schon manchmal den Druck am Vorderrad. Wahrscheinlich würden längere Kettenstreben auch funktionieren.
Die Fahrsituation ist mir aber so "egal", dass es mich nicht stört. Auf technischen, steilen Trails bergab vermittelt mir das Rad mehr Sicherheit und man neigt nicht so dazu sich zu sehr nach hinten zu lehnen, weil man einfach nicht so leicht über den Lenker geht.

Und ich halte es für Quatsch, dass man nicht mehr so gut um Spitzkehren o.Ä. kommt weil das Rad länger ist und die Kurve zu eng. Es ist 3-4cm länger als ein Rad mit vergleichbarer Geo...Mit dem Crafty hab ich das Problem bergauf wie gesagt in der Form auch nicht, sondern es mangelt ein wenig an Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad. Aber wirklich nur wenn es sehr steil und eng um die Kurve geht. Ansonsten gehts technische Anstiege hoch wie sau.

Ist aber nur mein persönliches Empfinden und hängt denke ich auch sehr von der Fahrtechnik ab. Leute die das Rad "im Griff" und eine aktive Fahrweise haben wird es besser gefallen als Leuten die schon auf ihren kürzeren Rädern eher Passagiere als Fahrer sind.


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. März 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Das einzige wobei es bei mir angenehm wäre wenn das Rad etwas kürzer wäre sind Spitzkehren bergauf. Da verliere ich dann schon manchmal den Druck am Vorderrad. Wahrscheinlich würden längere Kettenstreben auch funktionieren.
> Die Fahrsituation ist mir aber so "egal", dass es mich nicht stört. Auf technischen, steilen Trails bergab vermittelt mir das Rad mehr Sicherheit und man neigt nicht so dazu sich zu sehr nach hinten zu lehnen, weil man einfach nicht so leicht über den Lenker geht.
> 
> Und ich halte es für Quatsch, dass man nicht mehr so gut um Spitzkehren o.Ä. kommt weil das Rad länger ist und die Kurve zu eng. Es ist 3-4cm länger als ein Rad mit vergleichbarer Geo...Mit dem Crafty hab ich das Problem bergauf wie gesagt in der Form auch nicht, sondern es mangelt ein wenig an Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad. Aber wirklich nur wenn es sehr steil und eng um die Kurve geht. Ansonsten gehts technische Anstiege hoch wie sau.
> ...


Vielen Dank.
Seit ich mir für diesen Winter ein Fatbike aufgebaut und gefahren habe weiß ich die dicken Reifen echt zu schätzen.
Mein einfaches Fat Hardtail kann sich Bergauf und Bergab ohne Probleme mit meinen teuren Fully messen.
Da Fat Fullys leider rar und teuer sind dachte ich halt ein ein Plus Fully.
Könntest du zur max Reifenbreite bei 27 noch was sagen?


----------



## Seebl (11. März 2018)

Fährt das überhaupt wer als 27,5''+?
Würde mir die Nachteile die die breiten Reifen bieten auch nicht an Bord holen und auf 29'' setzen.

Ich behaupte auch mal, dass solche lange Hauptrahmen (und dabei kurze Kettenstreben) eher was für aktivere Fahrer sind. Um eine ausbalancierte Position auf dem Rad zu erreichen muss eben der Oberkörper vor. Sonst untersteuert die Front und möchte nicht um Kurven rum. Also ausprobieren.


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. März 2018)

Seebl schrieb:


> Fährt das überhaupt wer als 27,5''+?
> Würde mir die Nachteile die die breiten Reifen bieten auch nicht an Bord holen und auf 29'' setzen.
> 
> Ich behaupte auch mal, dass solche lange Hauptrahmen (und dabei kurze Kettenstreben) eher was für aktivere Fahrer sind. Um eine ausbalancierte Position auf dem Rad zu erreichen muss eben der Oberkörper vor. Sonst untersteuert die Front und möchte nicht um Kurven rum. Also ausprobieren.


Geht ohne Probleme.
Die 26er Fatbike Reifen kommen auf etwas über das 29 Zoll.
Das wegknicken ist selbst bei den labbrigen Schwalbe Reifen kein Problem mit den richtigen Schläuchen.
Dickerer Reifen sind viel geiler als große, besonders wenn sie dann noch auf selbe Maß kommen. 
Und ja, es macht verdammt viel Spaß
Ich will das Crafty eigentlich nur für den Bike Park verwenden und meine Touren mit dem Jeffsy fahren.


----------



## Phi-Me (11. März 2018)

Also umstellen müsste ich ich schon ein wenig, aber wenn man erst mal vom Kopf her geschnallt hat vorne zu bleiben, sind die Räder top, wie ich finde... 

Gerade die sorglos Kombination von der berg-ab Geo und dem Hinterbau, welcher auch bergauf super viel Traktion generiert und von mir eigentlich noch nie still gelegt wurde (einfach nicht nötig ) , macht eine immense Laune.

Träge finde ich die Räder auch nicht, da der Lenkwinkel nicht sonderlich flach ist.


----------



## Phi-Me (11. März 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Seit ich mir für diesen Winter ein Fatbike aufgebaut und gefahren habe weiß ich die dicken Reifen echt zu schätzen.
> Mein einfaches Fat Hardtail kann sich Bergauf und Bergab ohne Probleme mit meinen teuren Fully messen.
> Da Fat Fullys leider rar und teuer sind dachte ich halt ein ein Plus Fully.
> Könntest du zur max Reifenbreite bei 27 noch was sagen?



Hmm, als reines Bike Park Bike finde ich das Crafty nicht unbedingt geeignet...


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. März 2018)

Phimi schrieb:


> Hmm, als reines Bike Park Bike finde ich das Crafty nicht unbedingt geeignet...


Es gibt halt nicht viele Plus oder Fat Fullys mit viel Federweg die nicht schweine teuer


----------



## Plumpssack (11. März 2018)

Zu Plusreifen Freiheit kann ich nichts sagen. Habe mal ein Cube Stereo 150 mit 3" Nobby Nic fahren können das war entweder viel zu schwammig oder Flummifeeling wenn man dann den Luftdruck erhöht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (11. März 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Zu Plusreifen Freiheit kann ich nichts sagen. Habe mal ein Cube Stereo 150 mit 3" Nobby Nic fahren können das war entweder viel zu schwammig oder Flummifeeling wenn man dann den Luftdruck erhöht.


Das Stereo gibts offziell als normale und als plus Version.
Das steht auch auf meine Liste
Nur sieht halt das Crafty viel geiler aus.


----------



## Plumpssack (11. März 2018)

Bei Bike Discount gibts den Stereo 150 Rahmen gerade für 399€, da würde ich den wohle einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. März 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Bei Bike Discount gibts den Stereo 150 Rahmen gerade für 399€, da würde ich den wohle einfach mal ausprobieren.


Danke.
Gleich mal vorgemerkt.
Wenn da nur nicht so ein scheiß PF Trettlager wäre 
Gut dafür hat es wenigstens in Gegensatz zum Crafty den semi-integrated Steuersatz Standard.


----------



## Plumpssack (11. März 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Danke.
> Gleich mal vorgemerkt.
> Wenn da nur nicht so ein scheiß PF Trettlager wäre
> Gut dafür hat es wenigstens in Gegensatz zum Crafty den semi-integrated Steuersatz Standard.


Und eine Hitnerbaubreite Für die man auch Naben bekommt

Hätte BTW einen Satz Hope Pro2 Evo (157er hinten) auf Mavic EN427 29" abzugeben falls sich noch jemand ein Crafty aufbauen möchte..


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. März 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Und eine Hitnerbaubreite Für die man auch Naben bekommt
> 
> Hätte BTW einen Satz Hope Pro2 Evo (157er hinten) auf Mavic EN427 29" abzugeben falls sich noch jemand ein Crafty aufbauen möchte..


Vorgemerkt


----------



## un..inc (12. März 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Der effektivste Kettenstrebenschutz bezüglich Geräuschreduzierung ist mMn die weiche Seite von Klett-Klebeband. Z.B. Tesa On&Off. Kannst einfach zurecht schneiden und klebt wie sau. Schmutzempfindlich ist es auch nicht.



Ich hab bisher die besten Erfahrungen mit nem alten Schlauch gemacht. Finde ich auch optisch am angenehmsten. Außerdem bleibt der Dreck nicht so haften.
Ich hoffe, dass ich die Woche zur finalen Fertigstellung komme;

Besagter Kettenstrebenschutz
Angleset
Custom Decals für Dämpfer und Gabel
Evtl. noch Leitungen kürzen
Bremsen entlüften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (12. März 2018)

Heute habe ich zum ersten Mal "bergab" eine Fahrsituation gehabt bei welcher ich mich dazu zwingen musste mich genug nach vorne zu lehnen.
Der Trail hat nur geringes Gefälle und ist permanent Offcamber. Wenn man da das Rad auf den Wurzeln in der Spur halten wollte musste man sich schon bewusst auf den Lenker lehnen und immer wieder die "Gewichtsverteilung" anpassen. Der Trail fällt mir mit dem 27,5" Rad deutlich leichter. Da kann ich den fast wie einen Pumptrack fahren.


----------



## Phi-Me (13. März 2018)

Ich glaube da ja, dass bei Mondraker Bikes ein Angleset nicht vorteilhaft ist. Da hat man dann ggf. ein wenig zuviel des Guten. Gerade wenn es flach ist.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. April 2018)

Mal ein Update. Hat richtig Spass gemacht in Finale die Kiste


----------



## Phi-Me (9. April 2018)

Poah, sieht ordentlich aus!


----------



## Plumpssack (2. Mai 2018)

Habt ihr auch probleme mit Spiel am "lower Link"?
Bekomme den Hinterbau nicht spielfrei und werde mir jetzt wohl mal breitere Spacer für die Lager drehen..

Anfangs war alles gut, nach einer Wocje Finale hat es angefangen und jetzt nach 3 Tagen Riva geht das gar nicht mehr...lager sind noch in Ordnung.


----------



## un..inc (21. August 2018)

Nun war ich mit der Kiste auch das erste mal "richtig" unterwegs.
Ein Tag Saalbach und ein ganzer Tag auf den Hometrails.
Heilige Scheisse, macht das Gefährt Spaß!
Im Vergleich zu den letzten Besuchen in Saalbach bin ich DEUTLICH schneller und sicherer unterwegs. Die Kiste läuft einfach... 
Auch zum Schattberg hoch ließ es sich - dank Dämpfer Lockout - deutlich schöner treten als mein 26er Jekyll.
Ich habe mich recht schnell daran gewöhnt deutlich mehr Gewicht auf den Lenker zu legen und hatte somit wirklich mehr Kontrolle als bisher und auch keine Probleme mit fehlendem Grip.
Einzig das Innenlager knarzt schon, aber da kann auch nur Dreck drin sein und meine Sattelstütze fährt ab und zu mal nicht richtig aus, da muss ich mal noch den Luftdruck checken.
Auch auf den Hometrails bin ich äußerst zufrieden mit dem Teil. Rad-Reifen-Kombination taugt mir sehr.
Ich wüsste nicht, worüber ich mich beschweren könnte... 
Freue mich schon tierisch über das Gefährt, auch wenn es unfassbar lang ist.


----------



## un..inc (9. Februar 2019)

Phimi schrieb:


> Passt der 053 ins Crafty?
> Beim Dune musste ich vom Rahmen ein wenig abfeilen, damit er passt. Problem ist der Ausgleichsbehälter.
> 
> Er benutzt das Teil öfter als ich mein Dune. =) Aber ist ein Leichtgewicht und fährt sehr Materialschonend. Was hat die Nabe denn für Probleme gemacht?



053 passt. Muss mir das Teil aber noch ordentlich anschauen, ist schon mächtig.
Außerdem hab ich einen mit 51mm Hub bestellt und muss Jetzt mal Mut finden den aufzumachen und den Spacer zu entfernen.


----------



## Plumpssack (10. Februar 2019)

DPX2 passt auch btw


----------

